# 06 Civic coupe re-build



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

hello , i am starting to re-do my 06 civic....the previous set up was as follows>alpine w205 with blackbird nav,i-pod classic 80gb, audison lrx 6.9,r-f 1 farad caprolleyes, hertz hcx-165[rear deck],hertz mlk-165, alpine swr-1242 sub +passive radiator.

new set-up will be as follows> same h-u/nav ,i-pod, audison lrx 5.1k [bi-amped mids & tweets]+ lrx 4.300[bridged to drive mid bass] , alpine pxa-h701 , peerless xls-8[doors],1x icon-12 sub[95% sure]...been known to change my mind...

front stage is still in the air....i am going to experiment with my existing ml-165s+peerless and take it from there....

the rear deck speakers are gone....too f'n bad for the rear passengers.....they sounded like poop,anyways and i wont have to drive with the rear seat down ,anymore.

the cap is now used as a paper weight...it will be replaced by an trunk mounted agm battery

this build will take some time,since my job requires me to travel alot and i am doing 99% the work myself.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

the previous set-up pics


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

the new false floor ,which is still under construction , is a single piece , mid section , which flips up to give me access to my spare tire/tools . 
the floor panel is made up of 1/2" pink styrofoam , laminated between 2 layers of 1/8'' hdf , to keep the weight down. [every ounce counts with a 4 banger] 
i still need to engineer a method of propping or latching , the panel when & if i need to get to my spare....those amps are pretty heavy for their relatively small size.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

the amp rack's plexi-glass cover on my last set-up got all scratched up too easily, so this time i will use 1/4" tempered glass , with ''limo black'' window tint[outline] to mask the fans and wires on the smaller amp, while leaving the amps visible through un-masked areas. 

the cooling for the 5.1k is provided by 2x 50mm hi-cfm scavenging fans. 
2x 80mm air inlet filters and 1x 80mm hi cfm exhaust fan will hopefully provide enough circulation to keep temperatures in check , during the summer months.
the set-up flows enough air to hold a loose fitting hdf test cover,in place, with the whole false floor turned upside down.


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

did you remove the spare?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

rain27 said:


> did you remove the spare?


no. the spare will remain 1>it's the law & 2>i do alot of long distance driving....i couldnt see myself w/o a spare crossing the adirondacks @ night

i did have to raise the floor level by roughly 2 inches to clear the spare tire. the styrofoam tool tray had to be removed from the tire well to give me as much clearence as possible ,so i had to store the hardware in a canvas pouch,that is wedged between the well and the spare tire tread[for now]


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

I see. I was wondering how you got all that in there, as when I thought doing that there wasn't much clearance in the civic. Good to know you can do it without removing the important stuff.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i was test fitting my floor and clicked a few pics before the sun vanished... it was pretty darn cold and windy so i did not take the time to re-arrange the clutter in the spare tire well.
the wiring in the well is left-overs from the previous set-up...just waiting for a warm sunny day to tear it all out.
1st pic is the false floor in place,2nd pic is floor raised to access the spare, 3rd partially lowered.

the weidmuller 24 pin connector[pic 3] is for my speaker connections it was a "free-bee" from the shop. it will make servicing a hell of alot easier.


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

very cool install of the amps...they look huge, so there probably weren't a ton of options for mounting them otherwise i would guess


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

rain27 said:


> very cool install of the amps...they look huge, so there probably weren't a ton of options for mounting them otherwise i would guess


a small trunk makes everything look huge....
the 5.1k amp is only 23 inches long[approx].

i am trying to retain as much functionality as possible ,otherwise the layout would be much different.

i can still fit 1 full size up-right suitcase ,1 large tool bag and my 17''computor bag...thats all that matters

btw,t-y for my first compliment.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I really like that ipod holder, keep it up.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

thanx maxazor ...here is a pic w/out the i-pod. i used the back half of a plastic i-pod 160g case to form the cradle. took longer for the glue to dry ,than it was to build the whole thing.

i am eventually going to re-upholster the arm rest and a few other parts....the imitation ''mouse-skin'' fabric just doesnt cut it for me


----------



## KnightWhoSaysNI (Jul 23, 2007)

nice work! I like i! Especally the ipod integration, looks stock


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

KnightWhoSaysNI said:


> nice work! I like i! Especally the ipod integration, looks stock


thanx,i got the idea after sitting in a car built/tuned by jeff smith at a car show in s-carolina. one of the coolest dudes i've ever met and his builds sound/look amazing.


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

I like the idea of the pink insulation board sandwiched between 1/8". Hadn't thought of that. Looks pretty solid, and light weight is always good.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Fran82 said:


> I like the idea of the pink insulation board sandwiched between 1/8". Hadn't thought of that. Looks pretty solid, and light weight is always good.


i made a frame with 1/2'' square stock and glued it to the hardboard,then filled in the voids with pink styrofoam and glued the whole thing shut with a second layer. i used gorilla glue 'cause it swells and fills in small voids....but then i had to clamp evrything tight ,cause the swelling of the glue bulged the hardboard. the clamps brought it under control.
and yes it is plenty rigid for trunk floor duty, unless you're into hauling anvils.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

cold weather and snow can really put a damper on things...
fabricated the left hand piece for the new false floor , again using 2 layers of 1/8'' hardboard and 2'' thick pink foam insulation , to keep weight to a minimum.
on the side that mates with the amp rack, i re-enforced it with a frame piece made of poplar[stiff+light] and attached a 3/4" angle [aluminum] , lengthwise , for the amp rack to sit on.
the dirt on the carpet is just road salt from my computor bag's wheels...not a manufacturing defect...


----------



## Maddman (Dec 20, 2008)

nice work, any pictures of the front stage?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i havent done any work on the front stage yet....i still have last year's set-up [hertz mille 165s] in the stock location with the tweeters bolted to the door sails, using the hertz hardware....nothing to write home about . great sounding though.
just lacking in the lower mid bass department. 
my newly aquired xls-8 should fill in the void...although , a HYBRID trio [L1,L4,L8] may take over the front stage , if the taxman isnt too rough with me this year....


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

after doing alot of research , i will be going Ib with new subs [2x15''] and re-claim some trunk real-estate. i will have to slightly re-work the right-hand side of my sub-floor/amp-rack and get rid of the notch i had cut in it to clear the now defunct sub-box.

off to h-depot for some baltic birch plywood....


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

finally some spring-like weather!!! it's been 45 degs. 2 days in a row
>before rushing into cutting the precious plywood, i decided to gut the trunk , to take some proper measurements. and force me to buy some dampening materials....the bare trunk sounds like a tin can thats rolling down a hill.
i found some lighweight 5/8" thick packaging panels [hexacomb]@ work that can be easily cut with a utility knife . it makes mocking up a sinch since it is very rigid and lightweight.

pic1=trunk view
pic2=gap between wall and seat back opening[right side]


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i decided to have my ''speaker wall'' vertical and not follow the rear seat back angle. this will keep the subs about 5 inches from the seat backs and i won't have to worry about notching my floor false floor to clear the woofers , since the magnets wont angle towards the floor.

i am still trying to decide if i will fab a center arm rest or grill for the subs to ''breath'' when the seat back is up or if i will port from the air pocket [between seatback and wall], though the rear deck [speaker openings] any ideas?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i also re-worked my false floor to elimnate the notch i had made for the previous corner enclosure.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

this pic is pretty much what my set-up will look like once i'm done......simple/clean


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

pic...


----------



## Griffith (Jul 10, 2008)

^Very cool. How do those bad boys sound? I've always had an itch to try a pair of IB subs.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

sorry griffith...the pic is from someone else's install, but looks earily similar to what i was aiming for[lookwise]......
i just got an e-mail from ae saying my ib15's will be shipped mid may at the earliest ,as of this time...they are out of 15inch frames:shrug:

if they can get me 3 x ib12's built[instead] ....i think i could live with that.... or else,plan c=using fi IB15's....


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

2X ib15's @ 4ohms each =2ohms
or 3X ib12's @ 8ohms = 2.6 ohms
and the difference in displacement is roughly within 15 sq. inches going from the 15's to the 12's...


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

correction on previous post....i said ''displacement'', what i really meant is surface area....duh


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

a box of goodies came in... 40 sq.ft. of goodness...
took out the aftermarket grills on the rear deck cover and sealed up the holes... i will add dynamat on the foam plugs.
the white circles you see are just some 1/8th hardboard i trimmed to plug-up the holes.....then i will cover the whole thing up with charcoal fabric. the less visible plastic there is, the better.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok so I'm doing an 06 civic ex sedan but I got questions and comments. 

First of all great start and great job. 

Second. I love the ipod placement. I know you said you used the back of a holder for it. The plug coming through, how does that work? Is it loose and you plug in and slide it down into the holster? What is underneith the fabric to cut that out? How does the wire run in from under or inside the console? Can you take pics of all that or possibly do an install rundown? Lastly do you mind if I piggy back this idea? I love it! Only problem with me is that I have an Ipod touch and I'm not sure how to deal with that. I probably would have to cover it somehow. Love the custom job though. 

Next is this. I am doing a similar install, well sort of. I'm using three amps. But how are you hinging the false floor. Meaning does it have any hinges on it or is it just loose and you're lifting it? Another thought I had with this, just food for thought with you, is getting a gas shock from the local parts store and somehow attaching that in the spare tire well and the rack. However, with that it has to be hinged or it wouldn't stay put, I don't think. Bu those things are pretty strong and would hold a good amount of weight. They sell them in lots of lengths too. You may be able to attach them in the back of the well behind the spare tire and run two, so that they push up from the middle. Just floating ideas. 

Next. Where do you get the pink foam from? What kind is it. Is it like the white insulation sheets they sell at the Home Depot? Or is it stronger than that? I love that idea, especially since I'm putting 3 amps etc. in the rack. Less weight the better. 

I think that's all I can think of for now. But I'm sure I'll be picking your brain later, if you're ok with that. 

Great Job so far! 

Oh! Did you say you do have the SLS 8's in already or not? I'm doing SLS 8's too but I think I'm going to build pods in the door cards. I think I'll have to cut out the bottom half and re upholster but that's no biggie. What are your plans if you haven't done it already. 

Very excited to see the finished product of all this. 

My thread!
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/55623-06-civic-ex-build.html


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Ok so I'm doing an 06 civic ex sedan but I got questions and comments.
> 
> First of all great start and great job.
> 
> ...


i am installing the infamous xls8 in the doors.. lemme see if i can find some pics of the arm rest mod and do quick write up.... its really easy to do....i am no installer , but it turned out pretty good...


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

stinky06 said:


> i am installing the infamous xls8 in the doors.. lemme see if i can find some pics of the arm rest mod and do quick write up.... its really easy to do....i am no installer , but it turned out pretty good...


Oh man I love it. I just have mine going through the cubby under the radio. Not in front of the shifter, but under it on the dash. It turns and falls, and I hate it. Did you have to use an extension to get it there or was the cable long enough? What is your H/U?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Oh man I love it. I just have mine going through the cubby under the radio. Not in front of the shifter, but under it on the dash. It turns and falls, and I hate it. Did you have to use an extension to get it there or was the cable long enough? What is your H/U?


 the h-u is an alpine w205 and the cable just makes it.....
i cannot find the construction pics for the arm rest...but it is fairly straight forward,really. take out the arm rest from the vehicle[u need a torx bit] and completely dis-assemble it... upholstry, plastic re-enforcement,foam ,ect....take pics or notes as you dismantle it. 
i first cut a rectangular opening for the i-pod case and glued it in place...be careful with the depth at which you glue it in....'cause it can interfere with the sliding mechanism. once the glue dries cut the foam to fit around the new case[snug].
then glue a piece of thin /dense cardboard[from an artist supply shop], onto the foam and do your cut-out. the cardboard should only be an inch bigger than the opening [all around] this will serv as a ''frame'' for the upholstry.
sand the carboard outer edges[feathering] to blend them to the foam, so you wont see the transition from carboard to foam. glue the fabric to the carboard. then make an x-cut , but not all the way to the corners of the i-pod opening. fold the fabric over the edges and stretch it a bit,then glue it on the underside of the foam....then re-assemble. dont forget to run you cable!!!!
and yes,my plug is loose,when the ipod isnt connected. i made a plug to fill the void,when the i-pod is not in the car.
i dont mind if you use the idea,i borrowed it from someone else,too.

i hope this helps


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

oh......the pink stuff is polystyrene insulation....pink or blue,doesnt make a difference...there are different densities....the denser the better. the white expanded polystyrene is useless....it no-where near as strong as the extruded stuff. >Blue Foam Pink Foam Foam Board


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok I'm gonna go look at depot and lowe's today and see what I can find. I love that. You have some really good ideas going on here!! 

The ipod thing is a huge help. I think I'm going to do that for sure.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

well i got some good news from acoustic elegance , last night and i am definatly going with 3 x ib12's @ 8ohms/ea.... i'll be saving some space and it will make it easier for me to hinge my amp rack.
after drawing up different scenarios on autocad.... the drivers will be firing in the trunk/magnets in the cab.
function rules over form......i need as much trunk space as i can get.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm not knowledgable by any means on the ib situations and know how but doesn't that defeat the ib purpose? I thought the idea was to use the trunk for the "box" and then fire them to the cab? Can someone help me on this. Cause this might be a way for me to go instead of the fiberglass boxes. Anyone?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> I'm not knowledgable by any means on the ib situations and know how but doesn't that defeat the ib purpose? I thought the idea was to use the trunk for the "box" and then fire them to the cab? Can someone help me on this. Cause this might be a way for me to go instead of the fiberglass boxes. Anyone?


well to simplify things....compare it to a regular box installation with the sub's azz on the outside.... just reverse the polarity and it works... same thing with an i-b install... look @ bikin's last couple of build pages.... the rear of the speaker is seeing even more ''infinity'' since the cabin volume is much bigger than the trunk's


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok I get it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

stinky06 said:


> i am installing the infamous xls8 in the doors.. lemme see if i can find some pics of the arm rest mod and do quick write up.... its really easy to do....i am no installer , but it turned out pretty good...


Scott, without gutting your door panels, you're not going to get 8's to fit. I couldn't get my scan 7" to fit in the door without some mods to it... like a full door panel rebuild. Check out how the door is molded on the section where it touches the side of the dash at the glovebox. You're pretty much limited to a 6.5" driver, and a slim 7" driver, tops, in the Sedan. 

The coupe guys have a bit more room. Lucky fellas!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i think maxozor has sls8's in his coupe doors...you just lose the door pockets. i'll trade pockets for sound,anyday.
all they ever held was a can of febreeze air freshner and gather dust.....
i dont smoke anymore,so no need for febreeze


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah but Bikin was talking about the sedan not the coupe. He and I have sedans. Although I will say Bikin, that I have some crazy ideas and I've been doing some testing and fitting and examining and I'm thinking this just might work. We'll see. I promise, if you're interested, that if this works I'll send you the specs or better yet, for all the info you've helped me with, I'll just send you what I'm going to do. Don't wanna reveal yet, but it'll be soon enough. I promise!!!


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I did fit 8" in the door, but be warned you will end up having to do "ALOT' of modification, starting with 
1.) cutting the inner panels and creating new baffles
2.) Removing the door pockets, and having to create new fiberglass inserts.

If your serious about this route I can give you some pointers to save you a LOT of the hassles I came across.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Do you have the sedan or the coupe?

I'm pretty sure I have you're install thread on my subscriptions page, which may very well be where I got the idea from, however I'm always up for some pointers. Especially before I go tearing into things.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

MaXaZoR said:


> I did fit 8" in the door, but be warned you will end up having to do "ALOT' of modification, starting with
> 1.) cutting the inner panels and creating new baffles
> 2.) Removing the door pockets, and having to create new fiberglass inserts.
> 
> If your serious about this route I can give you some pointers to save you a LOT of the hassles I came across.


 i am dead serious about the xls8's....
for example>>i fit a gsxr1300 engine in an suzuki rf-600 frame and it looks almost stock....metal work is easy ....my carpentry skills are not that great,but i do get the job done farely well ,eventually.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

spyshots of the new 2010 high performance civic coupe .....:laugh::laugh::laugh: pfffffffff...roflmao...





just so we are clear..it's not my vehicle


----------



## markland556 (Dec 2, 2008)

Very nice. Love the false floor. Im trying to figure out how to keep access to the spare tire and put a sub box where you have your amps. Nice setup!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok I'll be happy to hear what you've got. Hit me with some pointers. Thanks!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i am not gonna use a sub box....going infinate baffle


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Ok I'll be happy to hear what you've got. Hit me with some pointers. Thanks!


 maxosor has offered his help to facilitate our peerless 8's mounting.
i re-read maxo's thread and it looks easy enough to do ...on a coupe. 
scoot>i really liked your f-g lower door idea...pretty creative
i am convinced,in my case anyways, that, that is the way to go to get the lower frequencies to play up-front....


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Well I think that's for sure what I'm going to do. I'm trying to figure out when I'm going to have time to do it. I'm starting to get some nicer weather here in sac and I was able to pick up a second vehicle. So I'm for sure going to start soon, it's just a matter of scheduling with my wife and our busy lives. But I'll be sure to post up when I get things going. This might very well be my first project. Either that or the fiberglass sub boxes. 

I figured out today I can't do anything with the false floor until I get those boxes built. Simply because the floor is going to but up against the boxes. Every turn a different obsticle. That's what I love about this stuff.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Well I think that's for sure what I'm going to do. I'm trying to figure out when I'm going to have time to do it. I'm starting to get some nicer weather here in sac and I was able to pick up a second vehicle. So I'm for sure going to start soon, it's just a matter of scheduling with my wife and our busy lives. But I'll be sure to post up when I get things going. This might very well be my first project. Either that or the fiberglass sub boxes.
> 
> I figured out today I can't do anything with the false floor until I get those boxes built. Simply because the floor is going to but up against the boxes. Every turn a different obsticle. That's what I love about this stuff.


werent you thinking about an i-b set-up? going that way ,solved my box dilema.....it was ssa icon(s) or i-b...but i really hated the idea of losing usable cargo space. so in the end it was i-b ....and those acoustic elegance speakers that i ordered are featherweights


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I am still thinking in that direction, however, I have really no idea on how to set it up, A, and B I don't know if my RF Shallow mount 12's are good enough to do something like that with. I haven't really had time to do any research or anything like that. The hard part about it is, I don't really have money right now, and I already have the RF subs and they're broken in already. 

What do you think?

Didn't you say you were waiting on your subs still or did you get them in and you haven't posted yet? I haven't seen anything on here, other than the set up you said was what yours was going to look like.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> I am still thinking in that direction, however, I have really no idea on how to set it up, A, and B I don't know if my RF Shallow mount 12's are good enough to do something like that with. I haven't really had time to do any research or anything like that. The hard part about it is, I don't really have money right now, and I already have the RF subs and they're broken in already.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Didn't you say you were waiting on your subs still or did you get them in and you haven't posted yet? I haven't seen anything on here, other than the set up you said was what yours was going to look like.


still waiting........cant be in a rush with made to order speakers... i guess it's like sending your car to bing's....there is a waiting list. 
the money u'll spend making fiberglass boxes will probably be higher than 260$ [the price of 2x ib15 woofers]


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Well I don't think I wanna go to 15's. I think 12's are good enough for me. But what are you getting and do you have a link to them so I can see what I'm looking for?

I did like the way Erin (Bikinpunk) hid his. very very nice! 

That's the other thing is I don't wanna have to worry about having to take up too much space. That's why I was wondering about the RF 12's that I have. They don't take too much space at all and they're short as far as mounting!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Well I don't think I wanna go to 15's. I think 12's are good enough for me. But what are you getting and do you have a link to them so I can see what I'm looking for?
> 
> I did like the way Erin (Bikinpunk) hid his. very very nice!
> 
> That's the other thing is I don't wanna have to worry about having to take up too much space. That's why I was wondering about the RF 12's that I have. They don't take too much space at all and they're short as far as mounting!


AE Speakers --- Superb Quality, Unforgettable Performance, Definitely. 


i was going to mount them facing the cab,but to re-gain maximum trunk space, rear facing is the way to go.

i also wanted 2x 15" initially...but the delivery dates are for mid may at the earliest , so i inquired about using 3 x 12's which [was confirmed]will give me very similar results.. and in the end it was easier to make the wall in a manner where it would not require too many mods to my ,already built false floor.
in the end ,i'll lose 8.5 inches in trunk length[front to rear] and re-gain the full width of my trunk. but i will lose the fold-down feature of the rear seat there is always a compromise


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm not seeing the 12's on there. Are you using different one's for the set up. I'm seeing the IB specific 15's but no 12's. Am I not looking in the right place?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

they are special order items....but he makes em.
i dont know what the difference is between a custom built woofer and a special order item,both items seem to take a while to get...since the 12 is built using most of the 15's parts...it'll cost's the same ,so i end up payn a little more since i'll be runnin 3


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

So they're 149.00 a piece then right? I'm not being able to get into the adobe perameters and enclosures thing. Are these DVC's or SVC's? Would my P1000-1bd be able to run these if I got two or do I need a bigger or second amp?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> So they're 149.00 a piece then right? I'm not being able to get into the adobe perameters and enclosures thing. Are these DVC's or SVC's? Would my P1000-1bd be able to run these if I got two or do I need a bigger or second amp?


129/a piece or 4 @ 100 /piece.... 
no the efficiency is very high...500-600 watts is plenty
according to bikin,his pdx 1000 was even breakin a sweat....


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

stinky06 said:


> 129/a piece or 4 @ 100 /piece....
> no the efficiency is very high...500-600 watts is plenty
> according to bikin,his pdx 1000 was even breakin a sweat....


Is that what he's using now? I thought he was using ID's. I guess I'll have to go read his build log again. Darn!! :laugh:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

just need to go back one week on his thread.....thats when he received his ib 15s.. his initial comment on the ib's were makin me regret ordering form a-e...till he posted OMFG!!!!!! these subs r amazing or something of the sort...lol

http://www.aespeakers.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1802&p=6343&hilit=car#p6343


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I just read that part. 

So on this IB thing. So what I need to do is build a baffle board to separate from the trunk correct. Then am I venting into the cab somewhere? Like in my case I don't have anything in the rear deck so I could use the rear stock speaker spaces. 

And why does he have so many 3/4" pieces? What's the story behind that? 

Ok you've definitely got me interested now! By the time I order them and they could be here I could have the rest of my system done, for the most part!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> I just read that part.
> 
> So on this IB thing. So what I need to do is build a baffle board to separate from the trunk correct. Then am I venting into the cab somewhere? Like in my case I don't have anything in the rear deck so I could use the rear stock speaker spaces.
> 
> ...


from my understanding,the wall needs to be very rigid.
i am gonna use a different approach...i've been eying a 4'x4'x1/4" plate of aluminum at work...strong/light.... and bonding it to a piece of marine plywood. and maybe a few welded braces and a layer of mat. i wouldnt need threaded inserts ,either.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i also want my subs to be visible,when the trunk is open.
i am thinking of using some black [3/4'']safety netting that we sell, to create a physical barrier in front of the subs. i'll have that net strung up tight like a guitar string.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

So what about the venting in the speaker holes? Is that something that's doable or is that a no no? Or as long as the baffle separates the front and the back of the sub and is sealed does it matter?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

stinky06 said:


> 129/a piece or 4 @ 100 /piece....
> no the efficiency is very high...500-600 watts is plenty
> according to bikin,his pdx 1000 was even breakin a sweat....


fyi:
using a 0db test tone, on a 2ohm load I get ~17 volts. 
So, (17^2)/2 = ~140w 

so, 140w/2 = 70w..

these suckers are KILLING it on only 70w ... and that's based off a 0db test tone. how much of that 70w do you think these guys actually see?




scooter99 said:


> So on this IB thing. So what I need to do is build a baffle board to separate from the trunk correct. Then am I venting into the cab somewhere? Like in my case I don't have anything in the rear deck so I could use the rear stock speaker spaces.


You need to separate front/rear waves. Just like you do on a door speaker so that you don't have cancellation and lose output/detail/whatever. 
In any IB case, the trunk (or in my case, the cabin) is the 'box'. IB = *infinite* baffle. Ideally you'd literally want the 'box' size to be infinite, but it's not feasible in a car so you just try to go for the rule of thumb: 'box' size is 10*Vas of the woofer. In my case, the cabin is much larger than the trunk, therefore I faced them the other way... I addressed most of this in my response to you in my thread.
So, you need to seal up major holes in the deck lid and anywhere else that you could get cancellation. 




scooter99 said:


> And why does he have so many 3/4" pieces? What's the story behind that?


If I didn't have enough I couldn't put my woofers far enough away from the backseat for the seat to shut. Simple as that.
Rigidity is key, but you can get that from less than 4" baffle pretty easily. 



scooter99 said:


> So what about the venting in the speaker holes? Is that something that's doable or is that a no no? Or as long as the baffle separates the front and the back of the sub and is sealed does it matter?


covered that in my thread.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'll have to re read about your install but I'll take a look and see what I need to do. Its funny cause I look at your pictures and I swear it looks like the subs are sitting right on the back seat. Crazy. Looks great! I'm interested in seeing if I can go this route or not. I'm going to do the rest of the install and sell some stuff and see where I'm at money wise about ordering the subs. 

Now with the space as big as it is, cab, would I be ok with 2 12's or do I need 15's for it?


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

So if I put them like you have, the baffle then face the cones to the rear, you said it uses the cab as the "box". So does that mean there needs to be no vent from there to the cab? So it would defeat the purpose if I laid my back seat down at all? I don't often cause I always have car seats back there, but how does that work?

For instance if I were to vent out that center arm rest would that kill everything?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

you don't need to have any interferance between the front and the rear waves. that's what a baffle does... that's the definition of a baffle... to separate front/rear waves.

i'll try to call you tonight and explain it a bit. But, in the meantime just search for 'infinite baffle' here. you should find plenty of info.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

So, Stinky, what was the main reason for going to the 3 12's? Do you have to be at 3 in order for it to work or was it for another reason? I told you I would consider 2 12's but if that isn't going to work then I just assume go with the 15's. Not quite sure why I say that, except I don't know how to wire up 3 12's to a mono amp. 

I've said on my thread that I was just going to go with what I've got but the more I think about this the more I'm tempted to do it. Only thing is that I want to make sure I know what I'm getting and try to understand the whole thing before I change my mind. In the meantime I'll continue with the install and do the stuff in the cab and start the amp rack. Well maybe not the amp rack. Maybe by the time I get the cab done I'll have made a decision on what I'm going to do for subs. Then I'll build the rack. Decisions decisions!!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> So, Stinky, what was the main reason for going to the 3 12's? Do you have to be at 3 in order for it to work or was it for another reason? I told you I would consider 2 12's but if that isn't going to work then I just assume go with the 15's. Not quite sure why I say that, except I don't know how to wire up 3 12's to a mono amp.
> 
> I've said on my thread that I was just going to go with what I've got but the more I think about this the more I'm tempted to do it. Only thing is that I want to make sure I know what I'm getting and try to understand the whole thing before I change my mind. In the meantime I'll continue with the install and do the stuff in the cab and start the amp rack. Well maybe not the amp rack. Maybe by the time I get the cab done I'll have made a decision on what I'm going to do for subs. Then I'll build the rack. Decisions decisions!!!!


my original order was for 2x 15...but john is having a hard time to get 15" frames. right now they are lookin ,at best for a mid may delivery. 
it got me thinkin...did a little math and discovered 3x 12's would give me very similar output to 2x15's.(john confirmed)
now... after re-drawing everything for 12's , i was able to gain a few inches in depth and a tad more design flexabilty.
the 12's are 6.75'' deep vs. 8'' for the 15's.
for the hook-up of 3 subs>i went to 8ohm coils wired in parallel which will give me 2.6666.....ohms. i have [email protected] available to drive my subs which gives me tons of power to spare, even at roughly 3 ohms.
the disadavantages> i might have a tid-bit less outupt with 3x12 vs. 2x15.
there will be , most probably, be a slight weight penalty.
>3 motors/smaller frames vs 2 motors/bigger frames.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

How does your set up work? I haven't actually gotten out there and measured the open space to position 3 12's. Are thy right next to each other or is the center one higher than the other two or what? I'm seriously considering this now. 

After reading your post about your total wattage, is my 1000 watt mono amp big enough for the three or no? Based on what Erin said about the 140 watts, I would think it's enough but I'm just trying to make sure before I got into it. So if I have to get new amps, which I'm thinking about anyway, then I want to have them before I start. 

Thanks


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i am setting them up as high as i can and all 3 side by side.that way i am not gonna get any shrouding from my false floor.
if you r really wanting to go this way,we should piggy-back our orders and get a discount on quantity. 100/per unit!!! instead of 129.

1000 watts is plenty,even too much...the gains will need to be set lower than if it was driving boxed drivers.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

stinky06 said:


> i am setting them up as high as i can and all 3 side by side.that way i am not gonna get any shrouding from my false floor.
> if you r really wanting to go this way,we should piggy-back our order and get a discount on quantity. 100/per unit!!! instead of 129


I would love to do that. I just don't have 300.00 right now and I'm not sure when I'd be able to get it. I could maybe do it in a couple weeks. 

I thought you ordered yours already. How far out are you from ready for them?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> I would love to do that. I just don't have 300.00 right now and I'm not sure when I'd be able to get it. I could maybe do it in a couple weeks.
> 
> I thought you ordered yours already. How far out are you from ready for them?


pff i dont know about delivery times,anymore.just waiting for confirmation...i am thinkin they will contact me when they start building them...then it's a matter of delivery time.[i am basing myself on erin's postings].


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

So how does that happen then? You're waiting for them to get back to you on making them then you pay for them or how does it work? That would surely buy me some time to make money then.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i did pay for the 2 ib15 i did originally order....lemme post the question on the forum and i should have an answer by tomorrow.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Do you know the deminsions of the speakers? Like the sizes etc? Cut out diam., full width of the speaker etc. That way I could make the baffle for the three. And then just cover or not cut out the third hole. Then when I get the subs I can just do a switch out easily and not have to rebuild.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok sounds good.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Do you know the deminsions of the speakers? Like the sizes etc? Cut out diam., full width of the speaker etc. That way I could make the baffle for the three. And then just cover or not cut out the third hole. Then when I get the subs I can just do a switch out easily and not have to rebuild.


mounting depth=6 3/4''
cut-out=11''
external dia.=12 5/8''


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

it was actually kinda warm enought to do som prep work for dynamatting the trunk.
i was tearing out sticky ty-down pads from the previous install and saw that the oem tar-based deadening would actually peel right off!!! wtf?? not taking any chances ,i stripped the whole trunk of the oem liner material....and driving around afterwards....there was no difference whatso-ever!
the reason i stripped the oem crud off is easy....i ma not going to waste expensive deadner by sticking over stuff that is not >1: doing hardly,if any dampning & 2:if it isnt stuck on right...the dynamat wont be doing it's intended job...
oh and for those thinking of doing this>> do it when it is cold outside...the tar-chit breaks away like potato chips. be warned that some of it is stuck,real good,but not much...


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

What about wattage?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> What about wattage?


 rated @ 500 watts per driver but they need much less power than that,cause there is no damping from a box...they r playing free-air. what do you have for sub power?...1.1kw is overkill,in my case.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Well here's what I'm looking at since you asked. I'm talking to Jason from Cadence right now and I'm looking at getting rid of my RF stuff and going with cadence. I'm looking at the iA2 for mid bass, iA4 for my tweets and midrange, and the iA7 for the subs. I might add another iA2 for the rear fill but I think before I do that I want to see if I can use the head unit to run those. Then if I can't I'll think about that adding the second iA2.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I found the info that I was looking for.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

back from the dead....
i know this isn't audio related,but i did purchase these off this forum, from "Slammed", a month ago... they were originally white and i decided to change the color to titanium gray.
i have been busy applying dynamat , but i do not have pics yet.
AE subs should be here in 2-3 weeks , so i scheduled a week off to work on my install,as soon as they arrive.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

oops....pics...
brakes are next on my list!!!!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

How do you know how far out your subs are? Did they contact you or you just been counting the days? Don't get me all excited damn it!! I should be right behind you in orders. What's your order number?


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I need to clean my baby and take some pics of her! I've done all this work on the car and noone knows, not sure if they care, what it looks like. I'll do that tonight, mabye!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> How do you know how far out your subs are? Did they contact you or you just been counting the days? Don't get me all excited damn it!! I should be right behind you in orders. What's your order number?


no they haven't contacted me concerning delivery yet. only one e-mail from beth to tell me i need to send them more money for the third driver and delivery charges . mid-may delivery,last i heard...order 534 what is your number?


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Mine is 550. But I just looked and it looks like it's getting closer. Just trying not to get too anxious. But you're getting the 12's not the 15's and I'm not sure if the deliveries on those are any different.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

in the end,either the 12's or 15's =same delays. cant rush perfection


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

very VERY good point my friend. I'm not ready for them anyway. Just wanted something else to drool over in the garage!! :laugh:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> very VERY good point my friend. I'm not ready for them anyway. Just wanted something else to drool over in the garage!! :laugh:


i have some L1's+L4's on their way....those will definatly keep me busy 'till the subs get here.
one thing is pretty darn sure...there will be some hertx ml165's for sale ,soon...
although ,i may end up using the hertz tweeters[ml28] ...i will have to try both sets and see. they are great a great sounding set,but i was not getting enough low-end oomph out of the 165's. xls8's hopefully will cure the problem.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

L8's are also on my mind. but i will definatly give the xls8 a run.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Wooo that's some serious cash runnin through that mind of yours too!!


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Wheels look great... hope you get to make it to the meet here


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

InjunV18 said:


> Wheels look great... hope you get to make it to the meet here


 thanx!!!
count me in..will be able to show off my Avis rent-a-car system...lol...j/k 
lookin forward to meeting poeple


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i am wondering if i should use the existing cut-out with 6.5" grills or go build a pod/baffle that will be independant of the inner door trim panel.
as you can see[template], the peerless sls 8 has a truncated frame that will clear the door pocket


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

pics..

ideas are welcome


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

bigger is better

also ,enlarged the opening for the xls8


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

today i fastened the 1-1/4" mdf baffle to the door and test fitted the inner door card and it fits like a glove...i will just need to be creative for the grill. i also photochopped [plz excuse the crappy photoshop work]what my grill will look like. i also installed the woofer and rolled down the window to check for interference. i have 1/16'' clearance between the glass and the magnet. i will use a thick gasket between the woofer and the baffle to gain another 1/16'', just in case. the rings are attched with epoxy putty , since there were gaps between the mdf and sheet metal that needed to be filled. i will post a pic with the woofer installed as soon as i get some sunlight.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i forgot to mention that i was able to fit everything in without having to modify the door pockets ,save for grinding away at only one of the tabs that is used to fasten the pocket to the door and remove most of the inner ribbing around the perimeter of the original speaker grill [or muffle as Less would say]. i also had to cut the tab that hold's the white plastic push pin that secures the card to the door , but i will somehow add a fastener in tha area.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i finally have the pics of the woofer/inner door card assembled [temporarily] just for pics.
i started on a custom grill ....it turned out ok,sort of,but i will make another one, now that i know what not to do...
notice that the door pockets are intact and un modified[save for a ground down mounting tab on the inside]


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

That's looking sweet!!! I'm anxious to see what the grill looks like. 

I started finishing my trims today. I'm actually waiting for the glue to get tacky, so I was checking things out. 

Nice work!! Keep it up!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

thanx scoot.....rings for drivers side are drying as i type.
i also installed hi/lo horns from a city bus,today, to replace the honda moped horn that came stock . [i have a friend who works for the transit company]...it sounds like the horns from my 2000 grand prix,only louder.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

not much progress today....i will be leaving for a month for work,so i took time off from the build to take my son out to see the new x-men movie and have his favorite dinner.
i did how-ever , manage to make 2 hardboard fillers for my passenger side door's large openings , to give the dynamat a hard surface to cling to. i sprayed the back side with rubberized undercoating ,cause it gets mighty damp in there when it rains. i also made some water deflectors out of a tupperware container ,which i split in two and trimmed to fit. i covered it with dynamat to kill any plasticky resonace it may have being behind a woofer.
a few more layers of sound treatment and this door will be done!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Man I can't wait to start on my door pods. Gonna be a **** ton of work though. Anxious to see how your stuff comes out! Keep it up!


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Lookin good. Tight fit... thats what she said? terrible...


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

lol,*****...dont get me started


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

good news, got an e-mail from acoustic elegance and my 3 ib-12 woofers are finally ready!!!
meanwhile i am making some tweeter pods out of 1.5'' pvc pipe caps [schedule 40]for my hertz ml28 tweets. since the pvc caps are relatively thicker than i really need,i will chuck them in the lathe and machine a taper on the outer diameter and radius the leading edge and blend it with the tweeter's mounting ring.
i did get the idea of using pvc caps from another build thread [thanx] but i will try to give them a distinct look by altering the overall shape before painting them to match my dashboard/pillar


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice work. Yeah I've seen that thread you're talking about. It's good though.


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

what did you use to enlarge the opening in the door?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

mxl16 said:


> what did you use to enlarge the opening in the door?


 i roughed it out with a jigsaw [new wood blade] and i used the dremel sanding drum with rough grit. the trick is to keep it moving along to reduce heat build up. then you need to remove the excess flash with a sharp razor knife and hand-sand the edge with emery cloth[120 grit initially and finish with 220 grit] and slightly radius the plastic. you could try a sanding sponge too...


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Definitely looking good bud! I know how much work carving on those door panels can be! I had the hardest time deciding between the Peerless 8s and the Morels that I ended up going with! Actually, I bolt my new pods with a single layer mounting ring so I could easily change to the peerless if I later felt the itch... I seem to itch a lot lol.

Anyhow, seriously, I love the work. Its great to see another nice 8th gen on here! It seems there has been a little influx of the in the last few months or that the rest of you all were leaving it to Bikin, Cptn, Max and I to post out stuff up lol.

I'll check in now and then to keep track of your progress and look for ideas to steal!
Less


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

thanx less. expect some major progress soon. spring has sprung and i have a week off from traveling in june.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Had to come back for another look lol. 

I honestly can't imagine a better installation of those peerless drivers in a civic door. I also really like the ipod mount, but I couldn't personally use it since I'm short and wouldn't be able to see it without sliding the seat back too far- lol. Are you going with a three way system plus sub or a two way? I have the impression you are going with tweeters on your pillars... something I've tinkered with a lot. I've some shots of some tweeter pods I made using oak and two hole saws (and a router) that turned out pretty nice... but in the end, I could never get the sound right with the tweeters up top without using mids up top too.

Actually, that is why I am poking around here right now... trying to make the final decision on my next step. I'm either going to end up with my scan mid and tweets in a pillar pod enclosure or I need to redo the top layer and inner baffle angles on my kick panels. The kicks REALLY sound incredible... but I must have missed an angle on aiming the driver side baffles originally and the sound leans to the right a bit... I can tweak it out by using the balance control... but you know us goobers who are gluttons for punishment! Besides, I suspect that if I do a good job building the pillar pods, I could end up with a truly world-class sounding result!

Those scan drivers took my system from sounding really good - to the point where I actually feel like they couldn't get much better... I'm so fussy and its really cool to finally reach the point where you are truly happy with your system and could stack it against anyone's and not be embarrassed. With all the time and trouble I have into it so far, it only makes sense to put in another 50 hours or so and see if I can get it 99% perfect (sounding anyhow - I'm only a so-so carpenter but its cool to do all this yourself as well as a LOT cheaper!)



My son laughs at me for buying a new car in October of 2005 and then having it totally torn apart half the time until its worn out... all in the name of making it look and sound better! What a hoot - screw him anyhow... what does he know! 

If you know of any other nice Civic installations - drop me a pm and let me know - please! Its fun to see how other guys conquered the challenges of the civic. ATM - I think I am the only 8th gen owner not going IB though lol. 

Keep up the good work and if you ever get to Michigan, let me know and maybe we can meet up and share some tune and ideas.

Jim


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

less said:


> Had to come back for another look lol.
> 
> I honestly can't imagine a better installation of those peerless drivers in a civic door. I also really like the ipod mount, but I couldn't personally use it since I'm short and wouldn't be able to see it without sliding the seat back too far- lol. Are you going with a three way system plus sub or a two way? I have the impression you are going with tweeters on your pillars... something I've tinkered with a lot. I've some shots of some tweeter pods I made using oak and two hole saws (and a router) that turned out pretty nice... but in the end, I could never get the sound right with the tweeters up top without using mids up top too.
> 
> ...


jim,
t-y for the compliments on the peerless set-up. i have alot of time on my hands to really think on how to do stuff,since i am away from home ,alot.
i am hoping that the grills that i need to fab,for the doors will end up looking like they were oem. i'll probably end up using f-glass to blend with the complex curves of the plastic panel.
b-4 i commit to building pilar pods, i will experiment with a few drivers[hertz ml28 & hat l-1] and locations.
and you are correct....i am going to go 3-way with i-b subs. i will be building pods for the kicks to house some hat l-4's that i bought from quality sound.
i don't mind losing the dead pedal,since i never use it....my foot seems happier being 2-3 inches behind it, anyhow.
i have a teen son who usually enjoys the result of my diy projects,but he does seem to lack patience and is always whining that my car always looks like a construction site.:laugh: he did call me nutz when i tore out the dashboard to install my w205 h-u, only a few months ,after i bought the car.
michigan isn't that far away,i'll wait til i have some sound going,cause 10 hrs w/o tunes is a long time.
martin


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

mxl16 said:


> what did you use to enlarge the opening in the door?


if you were asking about the inner door itself, i traced the circle with a sharpee and used a cutting disc on my 4'' grinder. you just need to barely cut through the sheet metal,when doing a radius....u cannot ''saw'' through since the disc is flat and rigid. and cut inside the line, then finish grind with a flexible sanding disc or sanding drum on the dremel[too slow for my tastes].
ear/eye protection is a must!...


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

Nice job! I also have an 8th gen sedan. I'm planning to try and put 8s in the doors. So I'm looking forward on how you are going to implement the grill...but so far so good. Just a question...if you use a regular circular 8 midbass with a non-truncated frame, would it still fit? Or should a lot of plastic door skin be trimmed off?

Thanks!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

invecs said:


> Nice job! I also have an 8th gen sedan. I'm planning to try and put 8s in the doors. So I'm looking forward on how you are going to implement the grill...but so far so good. Just a question...if you use a regular circular 8 midbass with a non-truncated frame, would it still fit? Or should a lot of plastic door skin be trimmed off?
> 
> Thanks!


if you are talkin about the sls 8's...they are smaller than the xls 8's....also, you will need to do some measuring,'cause the sedan fitment is much tighter. bikinpunk has covered sedan door speaker fitment in his thread


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

great job!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i had these waiting for me to get back from my month long business trip time to get busy!!!!!
i was pleasently surprised,that that AE sent me the machined frames [diamond finish] ... i will post the rear of the subs later, too busy for pics ,right now.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Man I'm soooooooooo jealous! I want my subs!! Tired of waiting, even though I'm not ready to install em yet.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

my sympathies to you scoot....the wait nearly killed me...lol 
the build quality of these speakers is outstanding well worth the wait imho.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Well that's good to hear then. I'm still anxious, but you can't rush a great product I guess!! Well on that note then, GET FREAKIN BUSY!! I WANNA SEE SOME PROGRESS!! Maybe one of us can get some stuff done on their cars! I know I keep stepping backwards, so hopefully you can start striding forward at least!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i roughed out the framing and 1st layer of mdf[1/2] to mount the ib-12's.
an additional layer of 1-1/8'' of mdf will be added to stiffen the assembly. i will also run vertical bracing in between the subs. so basically each sub will be mounted , theoritically , on a 13'' x 17'' [1-5/8'' thick] ,braced,surface. the reasoning behind having a frame,is that i will be able to easily remove the wall,simply by un screwing it from the frame.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

SSIIIGGGHHHH! "She's a beaute Clark"! Ok that's it I'm working on my car tonight, if I can stay awake that is! Been a rough last few days! Glad to see some progress! Keep it up!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

not much progress today. but i did get my ''wall'' 95% done and also sealed around the framing to which the baffle mounts to. i still have alot of sealing to do underneath the parcel shelf with dynamat.
i found some dense closed cell foam for the inside of my doors @ wally world. $10 cad for16 sq ft. 

here are a couple of cruddy cell phone pics of the finished baffle with the subs mounted temporarily for pics.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i received a check from AE speakers today. they had apparently over charged me for ups shipping. 

honesty is such a rare thing these days. :thumbsup:


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Man that's freakin great. Most people would just bank on the thought that you had no idea and just pocket the money. That's awsome to hear. 

Wall is looking great. Keep em comming.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Are you going to put a panel over the top so they're hidden from onlookers? Or are they just going to sit like that in the thrunk? Wait are you even facing them to the trunk, I can't remember?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Are you going to put a panel over the top so they're hidden from onlookers? Or are they just going to sit like that in the thrunk? Wait are you even facing them to the trunk, I can't remember?


the cones will fire into the trunk , the magnets will be pointing towards the cab. that way you gain trunk space and volume...it's a win-win situation.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I agree! That' my plan too!!


----------



## Dodge4L1fe (Jun 5, 2009)

Great work! It's really coming along!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

teaser pics


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

nice.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

That looks great! Are you just screwing the subs to the wood or are you using inserts?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

well i finally got the 3 subs bolted in permanantly. i still need to trim the foam and i'll run an aluminum 1.5'' angle along the top to secure the assembly to the underside of the parcel shelf. after reading a recent post from cvjoint's thread ,saying his baffle tore out from not being secured at the top , i figured better safe than sorry.

thanx bikin. i see you are looking for a new h-u. what is gonna happen to your 7990?

bobby,what is stopping you?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> That looks great! Are you just screwing the subs to the wood or are you using inserts?


i used t-nuts. they are actually on the visible face inside the trunk. the carpet hides em completely but you can feel them if you run your finger on the edge of the opening .


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Sweet, looking good!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

thanx capn.

my build just suddenly came to halt,again, as i was pulled away from my vaction to go work for a day.[the money was too hard to resist and the forcast was for rain,anyways]


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i did some tidying up today. i had some left over carpet so i gave the trunk bottom a much cleaner look. the seams are visible 'cause i didn't take the time to clean up the excess glue......the damn mosquitos were draining the life outta me. i still need to cover the back portion of the trunk wall and seal up the seat latches[i will completely do away with 'em cause they are a pain in the ass anyways] and beautify the top portion of the baffle. 
i ended up using L brackets instead of an aluminum angle,since we didn't have any left at the shop...i checked at h-depot , but i wasnt gonna get raped by buyin a  $23 peice of aluminum angle. 
i went back to wallyworld and they had rolled back the price on those c-c foam,anti-fatigue mats...so i bought more. i put a layer of that on the bottom and sides of the trunk and what a difference... and @ $9 for 16 sq.ft ,it's hard to beat.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Very nice and very clean work Stink! I'm very impressed. By the seat hooks are you talking about the ones on the rear deck for the car seats? I'm hindered by that as well. Very nice again!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

thanx scoot. here is the link to sem colors> SEM Color Coat For Vinyl, Leather, & Plastics.

yup ,i am talking about the seat back latches..i'll use magnets or anothe fastening device which doesnt require me to go to the trunk to lower my seat backs.

i hope i have time to finish the trunk today...i need to go to singapor for 2 days of work, so that will burn up all of next week.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

That looks great! Very nice work there. Those are some great looking subs!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

thanx nirschl.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Where are your amps going again? False floor?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Where are your amps going again? False floor?


yep...false floor it's already built[page 1,post #17],but needs to be trimmed by roughly 6'' since i lost some depth due to the i-b baffle.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

today i trimmed the false floor/amp-rack that was sized for a full length trunk... i still need to fab the 2 side ''wings'' that complete the floor and install a piano hinge . build on pause till i get back from singapor,next week-end.


----------



## Thewavecaraudio (Oct 20, 2007)

Bikinpunk had some problem with the magnet to close from the metal bracjet in the rear seat? Do you have any problem with that? What is the distance between the sub magnet and the rear seat?

Thanks


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea, I'm probably still going to need another 1/2" thickness to my baffle. Right now the magnets are somewhat in the seats. I've had no complaints, but I just don't like the idea.


----------



## Thewavecaraudio (Oct 20, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> In any IB case, the trunk (or in my case, the cabin) is the 'box'. IB = *infinite* baffle. Ideally you'd literally want the 'box' size to be infinite, but it's not feasible in a car so you just try to go for the rule of thumb: 'box' size is 10*Vas of the woofer. In my case, the cabin is much larger than the trunk, therefore I faced them the other way... I addressed most of this in my response to you in my thread.


Maybe i'm kind of stupid or miss somehting in the particularities of an IB setup, but I tough the mounting side of the sub didn't change anything in the output and caracteristics of the sub except a 180 degre phase shift. 

You are talking about the sub seeing more space in the cabin vs the trunk but does the mounting side really change something?

thanks for explanation.. and sorry to highjack the thread a litlle bit..


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

no, you're absolutely right. I had a talk with someone on another forum about this because he said the same thing you did. after that, I realized why I was wrong. I probably should've edited it myself, but I never thought much of it.

But, yes, you're right.


----------



## Thewavecaraudio (Oct 20, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> no, you're absolutely right. I had a talk with someone on another forum about this because he said the same thing you did. after that, I realized why I was wrong. I probably should've edited it myself, but I never thought much of it.
> 
> But, yes, you're right.


Ok, great thanks for the honesty. Just wanted to make sure I didn't miss something I should have read somewhere an that it would have affect the overall results. Thanks


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

sharing info is not thread jackin imho


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Thewavecaraudio said:


> Bikinpunk had some problem with the magnet to close from the metal bracjet in the rear seat? Do you have any problem with that? What is the distance between the sub magnet and the rear seat?
> 
> Thanks


 i have about 1/2 to 3/4 " ..my subs are an inch shallower than the 15's.. but i did make sure i wasnt touching the seat backs, when i designed the baffle wall.


----------



## Thewavecaraudio (Oct 20, 2007)

stinky06 said:


> i have about 1/2 to 3/4 " ..my subs are an inch shallower than the 15's.. but i did make sure i wasnt touching the seat backs, when i designed the baffle wall.


Ok, I am still not sure which side i'm gonne put my subs, I fin it real nice the sub heading in the trunk but looks like a little bit more work with the baffle..


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

here in singapor,1 outta 20 civics is a type-r... but the speed limit is 90km/h or 49mph....shouldnt the type-r's be usdm instead???...i'm just jealous,thats all


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

BACK FROM THE DEAD... 
i started working on a new amprack....keeping it simple and compact.
i was also driving in the rain today, and noticed how much water flows through the doors[the speakers are out].....holy chit...it's like there was no window seal....lol.
the side i have the tupperware speaker ''awning'' installed,does it's job .the joint needs to be watertight or you just bring water closer to the baffle itself.

pics comming as son as the rain stops


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

On your tupperware "awning" did you just use half of it and cut the bottom out or did you just cut the whole thing in half? Wondering about sound difference if you had the bottom on with reflection etc. Maybe I don't know what I'm talking about, but if you're having problems I'm thinking I should think about this, since we basically have the same car.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

well since i have a clean hole through the door,the simplest way was to select the appropriate sized bowl,cut off the rim,slice it in half and screw it to the inside of my baffle/spacer ,then seal the backside with caulk to prevent the run-off water to go towards the inside of the car. i also covered the ''awning'' in dynamat. so i dont hear any plastic resonance. it almost touches the glass,in my case. with what i sent you for your doors, you wont need as much depthwise. beware of the wife....they get touchy about missing kitchen items...


----------



## Thewavecaraudio (Oct 20, 2007)

Damn, I would love to see and hear your install, you should also share this info and install on audiodauto.com your local car audio forum, whe need more english writting on this forum  and also more IB installs....


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

will check it out


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

twins ,Bazzel!!!!

went cross border shopping today...well not exactly.
i had my newest aquisition[LEFT SIDE AMP] sent to our u-s warehouse which is under 35 miles from my home. i have never pre-occupied myself with matching gear,but it sure does look nice.

don't even think twice when buying from foosman ....even the ''AUDISON'' sticker was still in the box


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

the next delivery will be the infamous/contraversial BIT ONE.1


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Thewavecaraudio said:


> Damn, I would love to see and hear your install, you should also share this info and install on audiodauto.com your local car audio forum, whe need more english writting on this forum  and also more IB installs....


i would just like to hear it......i need time+sunshine....right now,i have the time,but no ''putain de soleil'',merde!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thewavecaraudio (Oct 20, 2007)

I'll follow closely so if i'm going to montreal will definately try to see if we can meet somewhere


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Thewavecaraudio said:


> I'll follow closely so if i'm going to montreal will definately try to see if we can meet somewhere


sounds good....where's home?


----------



## Thewavecaraudio (Oct 20, 2007)

Trois-Rivières


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

well today i got the amprack done and re-did the floor.
and pulled my back, i guess ,when i was test fitting the amp rack with 35pounds of amps in it ....and of course i made everything ''press fit'' but fully functional for spare tire access.
and before someone comments about me using 3 different carpet shades....it's already taken care of. the contrasting colors made the install stand out for the pics.

yes ...i know...i didn't vacuum out the trunk yet


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

looks good, man. Pics of under the floor?


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

That looks great, man. More pics!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

right now, it basically looks like post #146,underneath. but tomorrow i am getting my bit-one and will see if i can show it off a little,through the floor or i may just mount it on the underside of the amp-rack. right now my goal is maximum trunk volume+maximum practicality. keepin it simple,clean and functional. i'll have more pics tomorrow..with and w/o the floor.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

here is what i am going with , and that will be pretty much final for a while....

amps> audison lrx5.1k >>driving tweets[hertz ml28 deep chamber], mids[hat L4]subs [AE ib12(3)]

> audison lrx2.9 >>on midbass duties[ peerless xls8]

processor> audison bit one.1

h-u> alpine 7990 
> alpine 6 disc dvd changer
> alpine tme770 flip up screen
> garmin gvn53 gps[pending]

cables > video coax and processor interconnects =home built ....canare cable/nakamichi ends [individually insulation tested]
> 3 analog runs from h-u to bitone [+2pairs spare.. just in case of any failure] ''store bought'' medium-high quality [forgot the brand] 
> high quality toslink cable


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

STINKSTER!!! NICE FREAKIN WORK!!! I'm very impressed my friend. You are an insperation for me to start my crap!!! MAN, I need a week off of work. But I have too many vacations coming up. It's going to take so long for me to get done, and it's irritating me to pieces!! But seriously, nice work man! Looks very clean! Sorry to hear about your back. 

Gonna plan to do the bowls in the door too. Great idea, and I agree with the stealing them and the wife getting mad. The good thing about it, somehow, is that we don't have that. We buy those cheap throw away's from costco or sam's club so I'll actually have to go out and get some, or maybe make some out of flashing or something. But i like the idea!!! 

:beerchug:


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Looking very clean...keep it up and post more pictures!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

more pics will come soon!!!!
i had to go into town to get my bit0ne.1 ...woo-hoo!!! the thing is like a brick!!! it weighs like 5 x h701's...lolol 
now to figure out where to put it.... i just have to show it off....it's gorgeous!
back to work!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

here are a few pics of the bit one installed and pics of the trunk floor removed for those who want to see beyond the ''smoke and mirrors''
the 1/4 '' lexan that sticks out from underneath the amp rack, helps maintain the floor flatness , in conjunction with 2pcs of 3/4''x 1.5'' [very]thinwall tubes bolted to the underneath of the center panel.

i had to angle the bit one because of space constraints...
i decided not to waist time trying to show it off... i still have tons of work ,elsewhere.
tomorrow> run 1/0 cable underneath the car inside a conduit 
> run new speaker cables to the front
>connect subs
>install driver side woofer+ rain shroud


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

looks really nice, man.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

well i though,why not use stuff from our shop...it's free[gotta know who to ask]... so went on a raid and got me some din rail ,terminals,assorted colors of heavy and medium wire,shrink tube,ect...[thanx giovanni]
borrowed the brady label maker for the week-end
epper: i also found 50ft of brand new 2 gauge welding cable...perfect size for the audison amplifier terminals


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> looks really nice, man.


thanx


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i started playing with the bit0ne interface and wow! talk about flexability.... 
it got me all motivated to get er done,but mother nature is having her way with the weather...sux


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

really good job. I like the look of that trunk. Good ideas put to use.

Sorry if you have mentioned this, what rca cable is that? (the blue going from the bit1)


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

ibanzil said:


> really good job. I like the look of that trunk. Good ideas put to use.
> 
> Sorry if you have mentioned this, what rca cable is that? (the blue going from the bit1)


bitone outputs>4 pairs going to the amps > l+r on tweets ,mids, woofs,sub


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

today i only had time to do the 1/0ga run underneath the car.... 
the coupe has a plastic diffuser that covers the underside,behind the rear axle. it had to be trimmed a little to make room for the conduit. 
if you buy the stuff by the foot...get 15 feet[especially for sedans]..better trim off the excess than to have it 4 inches short[right behind the master cylinder in my case].
i took a sample of 1/0 with me to home depot and decided to use the 1/2'' conduit...but it is TIGHT! i had to use very soapy water to push it through. but the end result was worth the effort of fighting it through. i ended up with the conduit being like a second skin and being less prone to getting shredded by speed bumps


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

I was meaning what brand of rca cables, or are they diy?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

diy,sir> 6mm canare cable and nakamichi ends from the ''bay''


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

well since the weather was come and go,today,i decided to do a little glass project for my dashboard. i was never too happy with the look of the metra dash piece , so i said wtf....i cant make it any uglier.
i made myself a flat surface to mount a dual single-din trim ring , hot melt glued it on temp supports and pulled an old t-shirt over it to give it an overall shape and resined it.
will post pics soon.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

stinky06 said:


> today i only had time to do the 1/0ga run underneath the car....
> the coupe has a plastic diffuser that covers the underside,behind the rear axle. it had to be trimmed a little to make room for the conduit.
> if you buy the stuff by the foot...get 15 feet[especially for sedans]..better trim off the excess than to have it 4 inches short[right behind the master cylinder in my case].
> i took a sample of 1/0 with me to home depot and decided to use the 1/2'' conduit...but it is TIGHT! i had to use very soapy water to push it through. but the end result was worth the effort of fighting it through. i ended up with the conduit being like a second skin and being less prone to getting shredded by speed bumps


OK THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT I'M PLANNING TO DO! NICE WORK! I think I'm going to pain my carlon black though so it's kind of hidden. But That's my plan as well.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

ok.....so i ended up messing up the metra dash piece....

i was using the oven to speed up curing and had it set @ 150-160...was fine... but the last trip to the oven...the piece rolled over on it self inside the oven and was like 2'' from the heating element..so it was seeing bursts of 400-500 degrees...duh...let's say it had a kinda picasso look to it....:laugh:

here is attempt #2 .

i test fitted it in the dash and it looks like it belongs there...it matches the tachometer pod's shape.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

high build primer is drying......i almost have this sucker painted.
i also was able to re-use the oem radio bracketry to mount my h-u and pop up screen.
the is a big plus since the after market mount always became noisy after a while and i had crackling noises from the dash and it annoyed the crap outta me.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks good.




stinky06 said:


> well today i got the amprack done and re-did the floor.
> and pulled my back, i guess ,when i was test fitting the amp rack with 35pounds of amps in it ....and of course i made everything ''press fit'' but fully functional for spare tire access.
> and before someone comments about me using 3 different carpet shades....it's already taken care of. the contrasting colors made the install stand out for the pics.
> 
> yes ...i know...i didn't vacuum out the trunk yet


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

8675309 said:


> Looks good.


THANX


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

*&^%$#@[email protected]#$%^&*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I painted my dash piece and let it dry overnite and the paint crazed.........i mean...it was 99% perfect . the high build primer is at fault. since i used spray can primer..it has no catalyst and takes for-ever to dry.
i will have to sand it all the way down and re-spray it.even my teen-age son who usually has nothing but negative comments to say about everything ,said wow, after seeing the painted part last night...bummer.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

That sucks! Sorry to hear that bro. I hate set backs, course I've never heard anyone in life say, "yeah a set back, now my life is complete, my dreams are met!" Serious bummer. Hope it works out in the end. Good luck!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

it'll work out....i'll just be more patient with the paint...lol


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ahhhh patients, that's not one of my finer qualities either. Speaking of patients, I'm beginning to loose mine with my local shop. I've been told "the end of the week" for two weeks now on my backordered tweeters. It's starting to piss me off! I found a local shop for upholstry that has something really close that I can use to wrap my pillars etc, to match my headliner, and now I'm ready to build but have no tweets! I don't mind looking online at the specs, but that always makes me nervous, especially in an application like this. I prefer the actual part in my hand! INSERT JOKE HERE!! But you get what I'm talking about. 

Anyway, I'm glad you're stuffs going well, with exception of the paint issue. How do the subs sound? I think I might have asked you before. I keep looking at mine on the shelf and just dreaming abou the day I can put them in. SIGH!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i wish i could tell you..... the way things are going, everything will come together at once!
my radio/dash piece is on my kitchen table....drying[still have to sand all the paint defects out,and may even need more bondo gold,here and there] i may end up altering the shape ,a little,to make it even better looking.

i just got in from running all my wires,cables from the trunk to the cab. the weather finally cleared up as the sun was setting....of course...

i had some brand new ofc 4ga. that i used to wire my sub-woofer....overkill ,but i had it so might as well use it for something.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i hooked up all my wires to the amp rack's terminal block and plugs.
the optical cable does not seem to seat properly in the bit one's input. i mean it seems to fit right, but i don't get a positive click . i will have to re-route the amplifier's power cable(s) underneath the amp rack 'cause it interferes with the cables coming in from the cab. it's late and the cops drove by like 3 times to try to see wtf was going on in my driveway...lol, so i'll pack it in for the night and post pics in the morning.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Sounds like progress is being made my friend!


----------



## tmitche (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the final outcome of the dash trim, I have tried the metra and the scosche and dont like either one.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

well you can easily do something with either piece....i ended up butchering a stock ,honda piece to be able to use the stock radio bracket for solidity. the h-u+pop-up screen must be close to 10 pounds....i need all the support i can get

there you have it....all i need now is the front trim...i'm thinking c-fiber or brushed aluminum anodized black

the sun is making the pieces look silver ,but they are slightly darker than stock ,with a more metallic and shinier finish.


----------



## tmitche (Jan 30, 2009)

I think I will be borrowing this idea from you, thank you sir for the inspiration


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

So what exactly did you do to it? You basically brought it out so it sit's flat instead of the slight angle? Or am I just missing the whole project? Or wait, is this the stock piece and you just used it instead of buying the aftermarket piece? Not knocking, just curious.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i boogered[melted it] up the first piece [after market]...got mad and butchered the stock piece[call me nutz] and made what you see. basically the same f'n thing i did the first time,but better[i am re-using the stock(honda) radio mounting brackets]= no more dash creaking noises.

here it is with the radio mounted...sans the trim ring


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scoot...it is still at an angle,but much less.......and i gained space behind the radio,so i don't need 3 hands to put everything in[fighting the wires n stuff] you should know what i mean since you put in a w505 in your ride

i just didn't like the look of the recessed dash with a regular h-u in there


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

tmitche said:


> I think I will be borrowing this idea from you, thank you sir for the inspiration


 be my guest.... [email protected] is where you send the royalties


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

stinky06 said:


> be my guest.... [email protected] is where you send the royalties


That shat's funny!!! 

No I get you though on the space issues. I found I have a much easier time getting everything in there if the door under the head unit, the little black one you use to get to those two screws under the stock unit, is off, the glove box is out, and the trim under the steering wheel i s off. Then you can manouver wires and stuff around without pinching any of them. Made that mistake on the my Pioneer Avic the first time. Good thing there's fuses. 

Looks good though. Nice work!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

does that screen play discs? the 7990 doesn't play dvds, so what are you going to send signal to the screen with?

Or am I just missing something. Could be. I'm always


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

a 6 disc dvd changer is going in somewhere in the vehicle.
i am trying to avoid the trunk....but the dvd is not high on the priority list ,right now
i am still waiting on the facsia from Alpine for the changer. i bought it broken, but functional.
the audio will play through the h-u and the video signal will go to the screen. i am also going to connect a garmin gps to the screen.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> That shat's funny!!!
> 
> No I get you though on the space issues. I found I have a much easier time getting everything in there if the door under the head unit, the little black one you use to get to those two screws under the stock unit, is off, the glove box is out, and the trim under the steering wheel i s off. Then you can manouver wires and stuff around without pinching any of them. Made that mistake on the my Pioneer Avic the first time. Good thing there's fuses.
> 
> Looks good though. Nice work!!


my gorilla paws don't fit very well through that trap door...i always end up leaving some skin in there


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

stinky06 said:


> a 6 disc dvd changer is going in somewhere in the vehicle.
> i am trying to avoid the trunk....but the dvd is not high on the priority list ,right now
> i am still waiting on the facsia from Alpine for the changer. i bought it broken, but functional.
> the audio will play through the h-u and the video signal will go to the screen. i am also going to connect a garmin gps to the screen.


ahhhh, _you're_ the guy who bought josh's setup.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

i hear ya. sounds like we got the same paws! And that skin scrapped off the top of the hand is the best isn't it. Can't put your hands in your pockets, always hit it, etc. Not that any part of the body skinned off is good, but that's pretty bad IMO!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> ahhhh, _you're_ the guy who bought josh's setup.


yup


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

not much to report today....father in law had a heart attack and a mild stroke last night.:worried::worried::worried:
hopefully he'll pull through...he's a tough bugger


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i got everything to fit today...i had to re-locate the 2ga ,that is underneath the amp-rack and carve a shallow notch in the bottom of the amp-rack to clear the 1ga ground.
here are 2 pics of the preliminary installation of all the cables and wires.
i still need to run 1 ai-net cable through there and then seal up ,around all the cables and figure out a cleaner route for the 1ga.
but even now,the spare goes in and out with 1 hand....which is a priority for me.
i also made a small mounting box for the BitOne's DRC. i will post a pic of it mounted tomorrow.[i need to buy/borrow a right angle drill-motor ]


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

here is the bitone's drc being test fitted on my console.
it will held in place with nuts from the underside.
i chopped the up the cable to make a splice so the drc is easily removable and we have all the hardware at our shop to re-splice the cord since it is standard rj12 after the drc's plug

in the 2nd pic ,you do still see the studs and cable ,'cause i dont have 10-32 nylocks in stock to tighten up the gap


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i ended up running all my wires down the center of the cab, underneath the console and also found a nice place to stash the cda-7990's power supply.
the bitone's drc is bolted down and is rock solid.
i think i am going to install a valet keyswitch , to prevent the ''lets see what this baby can do'' when i send the car in for servicing or worst...pimple faced parking attendants who give you back your ride tuned to the local heavy beat radio station and the ''bass knob'' twisted fully clockwise...


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Looking good man! Make sure you leave a enough space on the sides for that pop up screen. I noticed that if I didn't put spacers on it would only come out 1/2 way then stop. But with spacers it came out smooth as butta. 

Anyways keep the pictures coming and hope your father in law it alright


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

thanx for the kind words,but he passed away this morning.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

project on hold for the next two weeks[back on the road for two whole weeks.]

i'm in chad's neck of the woods today>>>>univ. of illinois


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Man first of all let me send my condolences (may not be spelled right but you understand) and also say I would've said it sooner but I've been on vacation since last friday. I'm very sorry to hear about your loss. I lost my father 2 years ago to a heart attack at 56 and my father in law has one foot in with a brain tumor and we're litterally just watching him fade away. I don't want to try to relate things but I understand what you're going through and I hope all the best in this time of sadness for you and your family. 

On a different note, you're build is looking good. I love what you did with the DRC. Is the plactic housing you have it in what comes with the bit one or did you make that piece? Very nice work! Only concern or question is, that when you said you ran everything down the center, are you having any noise issues? Oh wait maybe not, you ran your power under the car huh!? Just curious. Keep up the good work. 

Get home soon and GET SOME WORK DONE!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

well i am back home for the week-end and it is gorgeous outside...finally!
i started to build the right hand side mid-range pod for my h.a.t. L4.
i do not recall from who i borrowed the idea of using furniture edge banding to build a surround for the speaker ring, but thanx . it does a really nice job and since i used real wood type...the f-glass clings to it like no tomorrow. here it is with one coat of kitty hair on the outside and two layers of resin/hair on the inside. the L4 is designed for i-b use , so i will let it breath into the area between the door and the inner panel. the woofers are breathing inside ''sealed'' door which is deadened inside and out and i put a layer of 1/2 foam on the inside of the outer doorskin. [still room for mlv,later]
if i see that the L4 needs more breathing room, i'll make an opening into the inner door. the mid's location does not even get shouded by legs,what-so ever, but the driver's side will fire through the outside of the steering wheel[minor issue at the most]
the L4 is aimed to just below my chin...t'was the best compromise i could find on the door itself and still have full use of the glove compartment. i thought over the idea of making pods for the mids on the pillars...but it would just give car stereo theives another reason to break into the vehicle. it was 10;30pm ,so i did not dare fire up a power tool to re-open the 8"speaker hole...i built up the area with some mdf/f-glass to be able to fabricate a much simpler grill[same overall shape as before but w/o the fancy angles on the grill surface itself]

scoot thanx for the kind words. i do not anticipate noise. the optical feed should take care of that,and even if i use the analogue feeds.... i had them running bunched together before , with the power cable and had zero issues with noise. 
the drc box was made from a little plastic diy box that you find in electronic hobby stores....fry's ,in your neck of the woods.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

MaXaZoR said:


> Looking good man! Make sure you leave a enough space on the sides for that pop up screen. I noticed that if I didn't put spacers on it would only come out 1/2 way then stop. But with spacers it came out smooth as butta.
> 
> Anyways keep the pictures coming and hope your father in law it alright


hey thanx for the heads up,josh.... i hooked it up to a power source[it's still in the house] it was jamming up! took me a few attempts to get it going.. i ended up givong it 1mm of extra clearance on the left hand side, made spacers+added washers to make sure the screws cleared the inside mechanism. the maximum depth that is indicated on the chassis is wrong. 4mm and you jam the slide.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

well my pod is a semi-success. i was not satisfied with the bond strength to the polypro door panel,so i carefully peeled it off, and prepped it for bonding/mechanical fastening.
i stumbled upon this product and thought i'd share it with everyone since polypro/polyethylene is use more and more in newer vehicles.

Stealth 316 - Sealing and Bonding Polypropylene and Polyethylene


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i was able to successfully fasten the pod back on using a few screws and some loctite sumo glue. i remebered breaking a leg on a trim panel , last year while trying to remove it and i was able to re-attach it permanantly with the sumo glue. after removing the same panel 7-8 times,the glue stills holds strong. i am still going to purchase the 3M, 2-part bonding system for low-e plastics. there are just too many things i could do with that stuff,around the house.

i ran out of time to finish sanding ,but i just had to test fit the L4.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Man, I gotta say, this makes my mind wander!!! Great job. I like where it sits and how you tied it into everything. I love it! When are you going to be able to finish it off? I'm wondering what you're going to use to finish it. 

The differences, that I'm seeing between your door and the non si door is the pocket. On the si, it doesn't appear, that you have the little slits as the non si ex doors doo. I have these little 2" by 1/2" slits in the doors and that prevents a lot from being done. I guess I could just fill em in, especially if I was to cover the door with something. Sorry mind wondering again. Anyway, this gives me some new ideas. I'm very anxious to see you get it done and hear how you think it sounds. 

So I'm curious, speaker wise, you say the L4's like to breath. How do you find that out? Meaning, the Hertz High Energy's that I have to put in my car, how do I find out if they like to breath or be sealed? Would I get the sound affects if I built two smal boxes, one that breaths and one that sealed, or is there somewhere that would tell me that. I can't seem to find or understand anything on the heartz website. Nothing like that anyway. 

Last question, where you putting your tweets? You have mid bass and mid range in the door, are the tweets going there as well?

Great Work!! :2thumbsup:


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...47871759-06-civic-coupe-re-build-sspx0423.jpg

Ok maybe I missed this somewhere, but in this pic (on page 8 of this thread about 1/3 the way down) with the Bit One and the thing on the left with the wires going into it. What is that on the left? Is that just some kind of wire block you made or is it something particular. I like the idea of using something like that to install speaker wires to for easy changing etc, if needed. That looks way more secure and tidier than using a terminal block. I have those in now, and while they're flat and can go in a lot of places, they just don't look that great in my opinion. Wires are too small to heatshrink, although I've done my best, and it's pretty hard to make it look tidy. 

Sorry if I missed this and it was covered!


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

scooter99 said:


> The differences, that I'm seeing between your door and the non si door is the pocket. On the si, it doesn't appear, that you have the little slits as the non si ex doors doo.


I don't actually understand what you're describing, but I don't believe there is any difference between the Si doors and other trim levels. I bet the difference you're seeing is the difference between the coupe and the sedan.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Here's my attempt, using his picture, and my MS Paint Skills :laugh:, at a drawing of what I'm talking about. 

[URL=http://s231.photobucket.com/albums/ee1/99scooter/?action=view&current=doorexample.jpg][/URL]

I'll try to find a picture and show it too you. On my door pocket, trying to explain a little differently, the outside of it has a bunch of slits that look like dashes in it. I have an 06 ex sedan (which goes along the line of what your saying). In the pictures he took of this awesome pod, the door pocket doesn't have any. It's solid.

Anyway, I was just saying that this makes it difficult, without a bunch of extra work to re cover the bottom half of this door.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok here's a picture from majestichonda. com. 

EX sedan version:
Honda Automotive Parts

EX coupe Version:
Honda Automotive Parts

So it appears that it is the difference between the 2dr coupe and the 4dr sedan. 

So you were right! Just gotta try to find a way to close it in so I can cover the door. 

Sorry to jack Stinky.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

the L4's are designed to work best IB. i am hoping the volume inside the inner door trim will be sufficiant, if not ,i'll vent into the door cavity. 12v electronics did a beemer door install with l4's+l8 in the same cavity and reported that it worked out well.
i will probably cover my doors with vinyl and/or fabric. paint is a possibility ,too, but less likely.
no appologies required,scoot... your questions/concerns are always welcome, man.
did you receive the audison goodies yet?


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the hospitality! Um no on the Audisons but I have a tracking number and at the moment it's like my screen saver!!!!:laugh: I should have them by thursday according to the tracking number. 

I'm working on my father in laws bathroom this weekend, tiling his shower and finishing the rest of it. Then I'm free to start work on my civic!! 

Did you see what I was talking about, btw, on the wire block next to your bit one? What is that?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

if you are reffering to the terminal strip...those are my speaker terminations.
the bigger cables are 2 ga power feeds for the amps[overkill ...but got em for free]


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Where did you get the terminal from?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

it's made by weidmuller... it's a strip of din rail and these terminals just snap onto it.
we use these in our control panels for the machinery that we manufacture. the power cable terminals are just 3 heavy guage terminals joined together. i just asked the automation dept for them.... lemme know if you need the p/n for them,you can find those fairly easy[electrician's supply house]


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes please. that would be great i think!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

You didn't answer my question about the tweets locations. Although you've of course answered everything else!! Where are you planning to put the tweets? Reason I ask is cause if I do decide to do this and I put the tweets in the doors with the others drivers, that would eliminate me building a pod for the a pillar and making more work for myself. Is it a bad deal to put the Mid ranges in the doors and the tweets in the pillars? I would think that would make, based on what i've read on here before, for some bad separation issues. Maybe not. That's why I ask. 

You still away from home? How do you deal with that? Must be difficult!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

When you gonna finish those pods? I need some ideas buddy!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

look for some pod work this week-end,man...i'll be home by noon tomorrow,God willing.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

traveling for work sux...lol..i should get my act together and open up a shop....


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah you should!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i test fitted the door trim on today, after sanding down all the body filler that i applied before leaving on my business trip.
i decided that i will upholster the doors to try and make them look less ''plastiky''.
i applied a layer of dynamat on the inside of the trim to deaden it, since it will also serve as an enclosure for the hybrid L4 midrange driver. the inside of the pod will be lined with high temp, non hardening putty to give them a little bit of mass and resistance to resonating.
i'll be posting pics tomorrow.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

it's pouring rain...pics will have to wait


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

okay....in between rain showers i was able to install my pvc pipe caps/tweeter pods and aim them to ear level/in between both seats.
they are glued to the pillar trims using loctite sumo adhesive and screwed from behind[just in case].
now i am wondering if it is worth glassing them in or just leaving them as is[painted, of course]. i am open to opinions/suggestions


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

too late for suggestions....i'ma glassin those sucka's in


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i put in a whole brick of thomas and betts duct seal putty in door pod and dayyyyyyam....what a difference resonance wise! 

to make sure this stuff would survive without leaching oils, i put in a chunk of it on a vertical surface in the oven @150 deg. for 30 mins.=nothing
175 degs for an hour...still nothing... then 200 degs for 2 hours...it got softer,but still no sagging, no bleeding what so ever!

i looked it up on the net...the main component is butyl rubber and contains quartz as a filler. i think we have a winner....


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice work bro! I'm seriously thinking the same thing at this point for the tweets. Either that or putting the caps in the a pillar windows, but no pods like before. That's looking good. I'm anxious to see how you finish it as usual. 

I finally got some serious guess work done in my build also. I'm posting up now, well a few minutes from now anyway! 

Good work my friend!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i have the cloth all stretched out and hotmelt glued from behind....but i could'nt find a damn ''throw away'' brush to apply the resin, last night. i cant wait till wallmart canada does the 24/7 thing like in the u-s.

so it's back on the road for the week......stay tuned next week-end for tweeter pod glassing.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

glassed+bondoed this morning and painted the pillars black with krylon fusion, in case the gray would show through the cloth covering.

after struggling with covering the pillars with cloth, i think i finally have a keeper.

the passenger side will be done tomorrow morning. too many mosquitoes out for blood tonight.

expect to see some progress this week ,since i only have 2 scheduled days of work in montreal and i'd like to get this project buttoned up before it gets too cold outside.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

update....glue failure!!!!!!!!!
the heat build-up inside the car from the morning sun caused the cement to release in the area where th fabric is stretched to its' limit.
i'll have to re-do it again. i am going to borrow a can of rubba-tex contact cement[we use it to glue steel to rubber pads and it NEVER fails] from our shop to do these. the curved areas seem to challenge the contact cement's bond strength. also.. i am going to use a stretchier fabric, just to make sure i get it done once and for all.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

great job, sorry about the fail, but it'll get there. Looks great though! Congrats!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

hey thanx...
got some grill cloth today but i'll have to wait till tuesday for the contact cement. meanwhile i am working on the grills for the door panels. i bought 10 inch grills for my woofers and cut em down, using a cardboard template to fit the application.
i put 2 layers of non backed carpet to soften the surface of grill mesh, before covering it with grill cloth on one grill , i'll do another w/o padding and see.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i finished the grills for my L4's . all i need to do now is to fasten them to a centering ring, so that they can hold in place, in the door pods. 

i'm am re-doing the 8'' grills to get the same look. using the carpet as backing did not turn out that great and the cloth had a cratered look to it ...just like my neighbors wife's thighs.:lipsrsealed:


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

stinky06 said:


> i finished the grills for my L4's . all i need to do now is to fasten them to a centering ring, so that they can hold in place, in the door pods.
> 
> i'm am re-doing the 8'' grills to get the same look. using the carpet as backing did not turn out that great and the cloth had a cratered look to it ...just like my neighbors wife's thighs.:lipsrsealed:


Ouch! Hope your neighbor's not on DIYMA! 
Keep up the good work!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

lol,no worries about my neighbor....he is too busy entertaining his guest with his drinking stories ..
thanks for the thumbs up,man...i appreciate it.


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey stinky, where did you find the Thomas and Betts putty?



stinky06 said:


> i put in a whole brick of thomas and betts duct seal putty in door pod and dayyyyyyam....what a difference resonance wise!
> 
> to make sure this stuff would survive without leaching oils, i put in a chunk of it on a vertical surface in the oven @150 deg. for 30 mins.=nothing
> 175 degs for an hour...still nothing... then 200 degs for 2 hours...it got softer,but still no sagging, no bleeding what so ever!
> ...


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

jsun_g, it should be available at local electrical supply houses it's name is duct seal putty DX-1 [SINGLE POUND] OR DX-5 [5 X 1 POUND BRICKS]
i was lucky enough to get 5 pounds for free from a friend, so i dont know how expensive it is.


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks man! I did a search on that just now and found the 5lb. one for $20 online. That's a good friend you got there!

Nice work, looking forward to the completed product.



stinky06 said:


> jsun_g, it should be available at local electrical supply houses it's name is duct seal putty DX-1 [SINGLE POUND] OR DX-5 [5 X 1 POUND BRICKS]
> i was lucky enough to get 5 pounds for free from a friend, so i dont know how expensive it is.


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

jsun_g said:


> Thanks man! I did a search on that just now and found the 5lb. one for $20 online. That's a good friend you got there!
> 
> Nice work, looking forward to the completed product.


linky?


----------



## lostdaytomorrow (Jan 26, 2007)

How did you wire up those fans man?


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

lithium said:


> linky?


Couple places seem to have it...

THOMAS & BETTS|DX5|DUCT SEAL COMPOUND (5 LBS) | Newark.com

T&B Product...


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Stink, I just got to looking at your tweeter pods again, and I have some thoughts to run by you. And of course everyone else can comment as well. 

I was going to do just like you did on the apillars with the pvc caps etc. Now I'm thinking I'm going to have trouble covering the aplillar because of the angles and such of the window. I have the ex sedan, remember, so I have windows up there. So with that in mind, I'm thinking now, of taking out the stock tweeter grills and making a pod out of those that face directly at the driver/passenger, or the center between the two. Here's my worry. Is there going to be an issue between that, facing directly at me, with the mid range and mid bass in the door? Is there going to be some separation issues or is that going to be easily tuned in with the processor? Just some thoughts and questions. Thanks!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

lostdaytomorrow said:


> How did you wire up those fans man?


 fans?...what fans?...are you talking about the fans on the first pages of my build thread...they are long gone. that false floor went out to the curb months ago. the fans are back in stock,in case i do need them. the only amp that will be working hard is the one driving my mid-bass....the other speakers have way too much wattage available to them...so i doubt heat will be an issue. @ 2.666666666666..... ohms ,my lrx5.1k will be able to deliver over 900 watts....overkill for I-B subs. 50 watts on tweets will burn a hole in my skull and and my midrange wont be needing the 160wrms to deliver.

if you need fans...use a 12v relay driven from your amp turn on wire and get the fan power from the power cable feeding the amps[fused of course]


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

well what are you aiming for....
do you want it to sound good for both front seats or driver only?
and do you want to have the tweets pointing into the windscreen or build pods on the grills themselves? if thats the case..the pipe caps could work, but you will need to grind a bevel on the ass end of it and then glue it to your tweeter grills. then the reflection from your instrument cluster might interfere with your sound..


----------



## KyngHype (Sep 7, 2009)

sick build....


----------



## MorfiusX (Sep 4, 2009)

Did you try to position the tweeters in any other spot? The sails are a little small on the coupe, so I don't think that would work well. Are your pods aimed on axis, or toward something else (dome light)?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

my tweets are aimed at the domelight area. the sails did hold the tweets but having them there just didn't sound right to me. and i needed to add a screw in the upper corner of the sail to prevent it from falling off from the weight of the tweeter pod.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

starting the midrange pod on the driver's side door 
both midrange pods are aimed to favor the driver' seating position, mainly due to interference from >A; the glove compartment door[functionality is a must]
>B; the steering wheel/column prevented me from aiming towards the middle of the car.

i will glass the fabric with resin from the outside and let it harden and then do the resin/kitty hair blend and add 2 to 3 layers on the inside of the pod.
once hardened it will release from the trim panel as if it had mold release,since i didn't do any prep work to promote adhesion. 
i will then scuff the surface of the polypro panel and apply loctite brand sumo glue and a few screws. this method has worked well for me on the passenger side pod and i have put it through torture tests by handling the panel by the pod's ring, while working on it. the passenger trim has been treated to a full layer of d-mat extreme and 1 pound of non hardening putty and is now fairly heavy. i scrapped the idea of purchasing the 3m structural plastic adhesive for now. i cannot justify the investment for only installing a single pod.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

So are you changing the other door then? I have a few questions besides that. You said before, I think without going back and looking, that you were thinking of texturing and painting it vs. a cover material. Is that correct and if so are you still planning on doing that? 

It appears that, and from what you said, you just did this as a separate pod and are going to attach it and seal it that way. Am I understanding correctly? Are you trying to keep the pockets on the bottom of the door? 

Now that you've said you were moving more towards the driver side for alignment, that goes right along with what I've been looking at in my car. I've literally been thinking about this whole project since you told me you started it a couple weeks ago. Sitting at stoplights and looking at the angles, and getting ideas and stuff. It did look like there would be too much imparement with trying to center the alignment. How much interfierence do you suppose there would be? Have you tested that at all?

I think that's it for now! Keep up the good work buddy, idea getters out here are depending on you!!!! :laugh: 

Oh one more thing, the grills you talked about a couple posts back, are those for these mid ranges? If not what are you planning on covering with?

That's really it for now. I think it's enough huh!!:laugh:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

no sir, the passenger pod stays put. it's angle and the driver's side intersect at chin level almost perfectly centered to my driving position. the tweets imaging is centered with the vehicle's center...i can easily alter those , if i find i cannot get decent imaging.
i am opting for upholstering the doors for durability,mainly. 
for your tweeter pod question... i am going off information i have picked up from other people's builds....the instrument cluster will definatly alter your imaging
you should be able to put pods in the same spot , that i did. itwill probably look a little different , 'cause you have that little window there.
the grills i pictured are for the 4.5 mids. i also trimmed down som 10 inchers to fit my 8.75 inch woofers in the door. plz keep in mind that i did not do the cut-out behind the grill yet....it's just to give you an idea,scoot-man


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

That's cool. Yeah I tried the pvc cap on the stock grill for those tweets and it's just too damn big. So I'm going to actually go inside my window with them and glass em in then cover em. Just haven't started that project yet. I've got three goign right now on this build and it's probably enough at one time. I actuallly have no plans this weekend so I'm going to get the rear deck built and ready for fabric and wiring, then finish the rear pods, if I have time and get them ready for fabric and wiring. Once those are done I'll get the wires finishd and at least in the proper places so I can finish the rear deck and pods. Then it'll be on to the IB wall I'm sure! 

I just ordered some suede samples today I found online. I'm going to look into doing my seats and everything else in suede as well. It may be too much to cover the pillars and everything else, as well as the seats in suede so I may not go there. But I do for sure want to do the seats and the headrests, mostly because of the monitors on the headrests. 

Looking forward to pics. You're doing a hell of a job!!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok so I just went back and looked at your tweeter pods. So I'm seeing that you cut a little piece off the corner, ha a corner on a cylinder that's a good one, so it would sit flatter. Then you just used a small screw for added security, is that correct? How did you angle them correctly? Eye balls or did you use a lazer or something? Also that Loctite Sumo glue, can you get that at like Home Depot or Lowes? And you textured and painted those or did you cover em with cloth? it looks like cloth is why I ask.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

sumo glue is avalable at h-d here in canadia...not sure about over there.
it's like gorilla glue on steroids. foams less , dries faster and is stronger.
i used 3 tiny wood screws per pod. i angled by trial and error...grind,measure, grind, measure....i used a bit of non hardening putty to hold em in place while i used a 1/4'' dia. x 36'' long wooden dowel to check for orientation. the dowel was later sacrificed to build mid-range pods. 

cloth is the correct answer
they looked too plasticky,painted...


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Sweet idea! Thanks!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

voila....high build primer is drying in the sun.
once dry, i will finish sanding it with very fine paper and cover it all up with fabric.

i still need to treat this panel with dynamat and putty[duct seal] the pod to deaden it.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:i went to pick up some older gear from my step-son's p.o.s. ride. i could not resist...i just had to post it.
i had told him to be careful with the sub volume...lol.:laugh::laugh: the sub lasted all but 2 weeks.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

WOW!!  Kids never learn!! 

Man those door panels turned out awesome!! NICE FREAKIN WORK MAN!!! Oh that motivates me sooooo much to do mine. Cleaning out the garage this weekend so I can get organized. TIRED OF SEARCHING FOR CRAP TO WORK WITH!!! 

So I'm not making progress at the moment, but I've looked at my new trims and the pvc caps, and found a great place to do the tweeter pods, then I have some samples coming of suede to do the trims. I have a lot of motivation right now, but a lot of messiness hindering my work. 

I'm going to sit down and finish my wires tonight, I hope! Going to work on them none the less!! 

Again big ups to you for great work!! :2thumbsup:


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey you covering these tonight?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

thanx!

the 2nd pod was much easier to build than the first after i learned what not to do ...lol
i was looking at the pics and i noticed on pod looks lower than the other...well i put both of them on level ground and both pods are within 1/16'' of each other. the different angles create an illusion that they aren't.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

nope it's dark already and my back is sore from sanding all day.
also i need to chose my fabrics. i may buy some carbon fiber[look] fabric for them. 
the top part[dark area] will match the pillars....i dont want my interior to look like a benetton ad


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Looking good! All that sanding paid off.



stinky06 said:


> voila....high build primer is drying in the sun.
> once dry, i will finish sanding it with very fine paper and cover it all up with fabric.
> 
> i still need to treat this panel with dynamat and putty[duct seal] the pod to deaden it.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

How are you going to address the pocket area? Looking at it, I mean, how are you going to do the rear of the pocket and the front of it? You gonna have to two piece it with a sewn seam? What's your plan? That's what I'm thinking in looking at it. I might be able to salvage the pocket, and if so, I may remove it from behind and do it a different color. But the I could do the pocket in one piece and the panel in one piece. Just my thoughts. Great job bro!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i think i will call my ol' buddy carlos to help me with the doors. he's like that dude on pimp my ride[the kid who does all the upholstry]. i'll let the master do the thinkin.

on my pockets, you just have to get the back side of it....you really cannot see inside,really.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

jsun_g said:


> Looking good! All that sanding paid off.


thanx,man.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

grill


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Do you have any build pics of the tweeter pods, besides the finished product?


----------



## jadon087 (May 26, 2007)

great work man!! keep it up


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Do you have any build pics of the tweeter pods, besides the finished product?


you ask, i deliver


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

How bout pics of the glassing work you did on them?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

NO PICS, SORRY.
all i did was attach left over carpet[cheap stuff,non backed]on the back of the pvc cap using hotmelt , makin sure i stayed below th o.d. of the cap because the cap was the diameter i was looking for.the carpet was glued to the trim on the backside using hotmelt again.if you scuff the plastic with 100 grit , the hotmelt is hard to peel off. once the carpet was covered with resin and hardened, i drilled a hole from the backside of the trim and filled it with a 50/50 mix of resin and short strand pre-mixed resin to thicken up the the glassed carpet a bit.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

That sounds easy enough! I may actually do these soon since they sound way simpler and would show more progress than what I'm doing now. Thanks for the info!

By "hotmelt" I'm just assuming you mean like a hot glue gun with glue sticks?


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

stinky06 said:


> i think i will call my ol' buddy carlos to help me with the doors. he's like that dude on pimp my ride[the kid who does all the upholstry]. i'll let the master do the thinkin.
> 
> on my pockets, you just have to get the back side of it....you really cannot see inside,really.


By the way I think that's West Coast Customs before they got HUGE and have they're own tv show now. But if it's the same guy I think they call him "Ish". I just watched the Rover Stomper one tonight! SICK ASS RANGE ROVER! Not a big fan of the Lambo wing doors though. The only thing those look good on are the Lamborghini's they were made for!! My own opinion however. 

Anyway, he's BADASS!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> That sounds easy enough! I may actually do these soon since they sound way simpler and would show more progress than what I'm doing now. Thanks for the info!
> 
> By "hotmelt" I'm just assuming you mean like a hot glue gun with glue sticks?


YUP-YUP
USE AS LITTLE AS POSSIBLE ,THOUGH. IT DOESNT MIX WELL WITH RESIN.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> By the way I think that's West Coast Customs before they got HUGE and have they're own tv show now. But if it's the same guy I think they call him "Ish". I just watched the Rover Stomper one tonight! SICK ASS RANGE ROVER! Not a big fan of the Lambo wing doors though. The only thing those look good on are the Lamborghini's they were made for!! My own opinion however.
> 
> Anyway, he's BADASS!!!


NO KIDDING...THAT ISH DUDE HAS TALENT


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh man. Yeah he's the "Ish"!!! LMAO 

Ok I get it that was cheesy but still, had to do it! I'm getting a laser pointer today. I'm going to, essentially, make a baffle for the pvc cap, and the mid range speaker rings, to attach the laser pointer to and then place in those spots. That way I can point it where I want it to go. I'll just use some 3/4 or 5/8 mdf and drill a hole to slide the laser pointer into. I'll do an instructional when I get it done, on my thread. I think I'll do the tweeter pods this week though and get them done. Really needing to see some progress on my build. It's driving me nuts!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

quit yackin' and start hackin'.... oke:

kidding , of course


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

stinky06 said:


> quit yackin' and start hackin'.... oke:
> 
> kidding , of course



:biggrinflip: I'd love to believe me! But I'm at my job which I don't want to be at, and I can't do anything until tonight. I have a 900 softball game tonight too. But I can do a couple things before then. I can make the rings and the baffles for the laser pointer. I'll do something I'm sure!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i feel ya on the job thing...ughh


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yep tired of it. Maybe I'll quit and do car audio full time! That's a good career move huh!! LOL


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Yep tired of it. Maybe I'll quit and do car audio full time! That's a good career move huh!! LOL


i don't know....well in my case, it would be doubtful, just due to the local market. 
many folks are happy with best-buy , off the shelf stuff. if the ''watts'' are there,chrome and lotsa colorful l.e.d.s ,thats all that counts.
my best friend's son who sells car audio at best buy, believes anything they do not sell at best buy is automatically garbage...he was referring to my audison
amps..rofl:laugh: but hey, who am i to argue with a teen , trained by best buy.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

sitting, waiting for my flight from newark to montreal, thinking of another 3 day w-end of labor on my doors and pillars...hopefully the weather cooperates


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

make that 2 days...rain on friday.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

HEY THAT'S NO EXCUSE!!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

low 60's and wet....recipe for getting sick.
it'll give me an excuse to vacuum my appartment before i leave for vacation.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

alright alright I get it! Looking forward to whatever progress you get done.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

epper:epper:epper:16 more days till my vacation in spain beginsepper:epper:epper:
my wife just sent me an e-card saying i am gonna get raped as soon as i step off the plane


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

stinky06 said:


> epper:epper:epper:16 more days till my vacation in spain beginsepper:epper:epper:
> my wife just sent me an e-card saying i am gonna get raped as soon as i step off the plane



Raped in Espana, 

"PRICELESS"


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

yup-yup

translation > I WANT YOU[r fat azz]:laugh::laugh:
i edited out the personal shtuff


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

WOW!! Good luck with that. Ahhh a vacation, that's nice dreaming!!!!! I know I know I just got back from Washington, but that was more like and extended weekend. Have fun with that!!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

So, your wife is already there? Did you get her mail order or something, and now you get to go to Spain to try her out a little bit before having her shipped home like the old VW program where you could go to Germany and drive around and then they shipped the car to your local dealer? 

Enjoy the vacation!

Jay


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

bwahahaha...thanx
mail-order is so passee... ebay is the place,man!

i-kid,i-kid...


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i met basshead today. cool dude to deal with and his screen name fits his set-up. 
those ssa icons are impressive drivers. so is his ''pound that sound'' enclosure(s)
i have to say , it was the cleanest sounding [ported] sub i've ever heard.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

little update.
i re-assembled my passenger door to test fit everything. just one small detail,though... the additional thickness on the L4 grill, rubs on the glove box , when it is opened. i'll have to hit the ring with a belt sander to remove 2mm of material. i also need to bond the woofer grill to the door trim panel. once that is done...it's off to the upholstery guy.the trim panel & grill will be covered as a single piece for the that stealth look.

i started the driver's side door today .
got the ring bonded to the door, using left-over bondo-hair. the woofer is fastened with s-s screws.
there is a ''tupperware'' rain shield covering the top of the woofer and it is sealed around the top with duct seal putty. i figured why mess with caulking..the putty will do nicely and also help add mass and dampen the woofer's vibes. i am still going to add a few pounds around the perimeter once the f-glass is fully cured. the woofer is installed to make sure the ring remains straight during the curing process.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

hey man,
You should also definitely fill up those huge holes in your doors while your at it.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

yes sir...they are still opened ,cause i am not completely done with the door treatment.
the other door is already done with undercoated hardboard with a layer of dampener and a patch of non hardening putty in the middle to give it that ''dead'' sound to it,when you knock on it. even my son noticed that the passenger had door gained weight.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

hey thanx scoot. 
looks like it will be a while before i get home again. i still have 8 more days here in kentucky and as soon as i get home i have 24 hrs to re-pack my suitcase and head over to my inlaws for my vacation. i haven't forgotten about the distro-block. i just need to talk to the right guy..wink-wink...


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

No problem. I was going to get those battery terminals packaged up but I've been working two jobs and like 16 hour days for the last week and a half to get back in the positive in the bank account. Sucks living check to check. DAMN STATE BS!!!! :cussing: I know I should be happy that my wife still has a job but damn it it sucks when you loose 10% of your pay out of nowhere!!! Don't get me started!! Have a good vacation.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> No problem. I was going to get those battery terminals packaged up but I've been working two jobs and like 16 hour days for the last week and a half to get back in the positive in the bank account. Sucks living check to check. DAMN STATE BS!!!! :cussing: I know I should be happy that my wife still has a job but damn it it sucks when you loose 10% of your pay out of nowhere!!! Don't get me started!! Have a good vacation.


i feel ya...this job is like having 2 jobs...
i really need a vacation....i would rather stay home and rest....i travel for a living so being home is a vacation really...but do i have to go visit relatives after my father in law's passing away.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah that's one you really should participate in. Well enjoy it, and we'll get the products sorted out at some point. I'm pretty sure we're both good for it. Have a good vacation!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

YouTube - Cricket Chirping


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

WOW!! That's probably the most annoying thing EVER!! :0)


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

annoyed is right.....winter is slowly rolling in and i have to ,at least, put everything in and fire the beast up. if my schedule doesn't change...i'll be in s-east Asia for 1.5 months,right after i come back from spain. 
i know ,i just need to be patient... i must be over-excited knowing i'll be seeing me wife in a few days.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

You be excited brotha!!! It's getting chilly here too. I'm going to try and finish wires this weekend. I'm sick of this shi!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gonna clean up tonight while the kids play outside, and then when they go to bed it's freakin on! I'M SICK OF WORKING!!!!!!!!!!! Time to play!!!!!


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

I wish I could ear the cricket...


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

basshead said:


> I wish I could ear the cricket...


hey man ...sell those damn subs before your ears start bleeding:laugh:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> You be excited brotha!!! It's getting chilly here too. I'm going to try and finish wires this weekend. I'm sick of this shi!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gonna clean up tonight while the kids play outside, and then when they go to bed it's freakin on! I'M SICK OF WORKING!!!!!!!!!!! Time to play!!!!!


SEXCITED is more like it these days i have the ''gutter in my brain''

yeah,that's it..no more lame ass excuses and go clean out your man cave.
i need a warm place to work on my ride:laugh:


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

So I didn't work on anything last night but making a schedule to stick to. I did order a couple things I need to get started however. I needed a couple 4 ga. ring term's and an inline fuse holder formy 8 ga to the fuse block. Those are on their way. I'm starting, according to schedule, on saturday. I'll be starting the battery, and finishing the wires that I started in the hotel. Ok I'll take that to my thread though. Have a good one!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

My first (so-so) attempt in making a layout diagram of the audio portion of my install


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice job buddy! MS Paint strikes again!!! Im getting pretty good at it myself.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i used word initially,then transferred to paint....i'll practice some more on my way to madrid,this afternoon..

doing some last minute packing[out with the dirty DICKIES, in with the new wardrobe], shower and back to the damned airport......again...
i swear....the ideal vacation for me is staying home...ughhhh


----------



## venhith (Oct 3, 2009)

very nice build coming along. i just got my 09 and looked in the trunk to figure out what i was going to do and decided to stay stock for now with mine. i like the false floor a lot.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks venhith.

back from vacation but the cold weather beat me to it... 
i had time this afternoon to fab the 2 filler panels to seal up the door and caulk/screw em in place. this time i applied the dynamat after the fillers were screwed in place....much-much quicker and cleaner. applying mat in 45 degree weather sucks ass, but only the filler needed mat, since the doors were done last year. the holes were previously covered by unsupported mat and flopped around,killing the output from the mid-bass drivers.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

latest update of the system layout

the garmin gvn53 nav unit will connect to the aux.1 input on the alpine tme-790 pop-up screen. nav prompts will be heard through the screen's built-in speaker[i can't stand having the gps prompts play through the amplified speakers].
the settings are done using a rf remote control,since the tme-790 is not a touch screen.[no more finger prints on the screen!!!]
the dha-s680p dvd changer will send video to the screen via a 75 ohm rca and audio via ai-net into the cda-7990 h-u. the cda-7990 connects to the audison bitone.1 via fiber optic cable and rca. the tme-790 has an aux. out that will connect to the bit one via rca [future use]
the lrx 5.1k will drive the subs 900+watts/mids 160wrms and highs 50 wrms. the lrx2.9 will drive the mid-bass 260wrms[probably more like160ish @8ohms] i will also try a pair of impedance matching transformers [accumatch 500's], but i have my doubts about their performance . if needed another lrx 2.9 could be added in the equation [both bridged for insane mid-bass duty] but i seriously doubt it will come to that.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

yup... that is my old, fat azz on vacation in toledo, spain. [my avatar] the roman era aquaducts are seen right behind me.. not a drop of mortar...impressive[for the time]


----------



## silver6 (Nov 11, 2008)

Not a Honda man myself, but your work/install is pretty damn nice!! I'm really liking the door panels.

Mike


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

thanx mate.....now if i could get some time to myself and get 'er done

post #1000!!! :wiseguy:


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Congrats!!!!! CELEBRATION OVER NOW GET TO WORK!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

PFFT....i wish... Atlanta ,tomorrow, Houston on Wednesday....Texarcana next week...

at least i wont be freezing my cojones off in montreal...i got used to the warm Mediterranean weather very quickly...sigh


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

That's a good point. Houston is my home town! Well I'll do some work for you then. I'm doing dinner and getting the girls ready for bed then it's time to wire up my main block. It's been sitting long enough! It's time!!


----------



## silver6 (Nov 11, 2008)

Your'e welcome! I need to get off my butt and start!! I pulled my interior almost a year ago!! I noticed you just got back from Singapore, I love that place!

Mike


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

spain,actually....singapore was a while ago..but i'm goin back next month...there and taiwan. i luv singapore super clean and good food to boot


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

MaXaZoR said:


> hey man,
> You should also definitely fill up those huge holes in your doors while your at it.


 FIXED

I know i mentioned it in a previous post, but here it is in detail..

I had about 4 hours to kill between two flights and i need to close up this door asap , so i made the usual cardboard template[big hole first] , traced it to 1/8 coated hardboard , then re-used the template material to trace the second , smaller template. [trying to be eco-friendly]

the hardboard was treated to water proof the inside surface with rubberized asphalt undercoating and a bead of elastomeric caulk was run around the perimeter and a few sheet metal screws were used to secure the panels in place. i recycled the dampner material that covered the holes from the previous attempt to seal up the door. i cut out the mangled parts and added some fresh stuff where it was needed.

all i need to add now is the non hardening putty around the woofer and a few spots on the middle of the door to kill resonance,even more. i even use the putty to route and hold the midrange speaker wire , where i need it to be , before re-assembling the door.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice! Gotta do this to mine as well before i put those MLK's in. What did you do about the cables coming through the door for the door handle, etc.? How did you work those to be sealed up, without binding the cables?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

a nice wide slit that follows the countour of the cable and you fill in the gap with leftover bits of dampener material,before you put the main layer down. caulk works nice too. [that's what she said]


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok well that's exactly what I did on the first go round. Have to fill the bigger holes with something like what you did. So I guess I"m not far off with that. Just wanted to see if you had any other creative things flowing in there somewhere.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i thought i'd pull this thread out of the mothballs.....

i was in singapore on business for the week, and according to my client i did such a great job, that he decided to give me this as a thank-you gift... Xtreamer.Net - Specification and even had the 500gb hard drive[not included in the price] installed by the dealer.

i felt really bad accepting this expensive gift, but i am so fkn happy, this is gong to be a great addition to my system. no more scratched c-d's or dvd's!!!! 

the unit is about 3/4 size of a vhs tape[i know...wtf is that...if you were born just this century], so it solves the dilemma of where to mount my dvd changer. [will be up for sale soon] who needs discs when you can have 1tb of storage[if i connect my external h-d to it] at my fingertips.

now if could just get home to finish building.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok dude, I'm one of those who doesn't know what that is. I'll read up on it, but if you feel the need to explain please do so. I'm going to work! OUT!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

the xtreamer is a portable media storage/player device. it has an internal 500gb hard drive and you can add external storage via usb. it has hdmi , component audio/video output, and toslink. it runs on 12vdc, so no adaptor needed. it was designed as a home media manager and can be networked via a lan cable or the included usb wifi adaptor. you cannot download directly from the net...but you can put what-ever rocks your boat on the hard drive and listen/view it in home,in the car or bring your movie/music collection with you to your buddy's or parent's home. less has been experimenting with another brand [sarotech]for a while and his write-ups got me searching for one. the sarotech is more ''car friendly'' with it's remote i-r sensor option,and spdif output... but i like challenges and doing it a little different...


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

be careful, most 12v home devices don't have internal voltage regulator. In a car you can end up with spike in the 15+V and while running you should average at 13.8V, but some of the parts voltage limit could be under that.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'll be veeeeerrrrryyyyyy interested to see this installed buddy. It's right up my alley as far as what I'd like to have, but I don't need another "toy" right now. I would like to see it installed in your car though. And I am going to read up on it more. GET HOME!!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

basshead said:


> be careful, most 12v home devices don't have internal voltage regulator. In a car you can end up with spike in the 15+V and while running you should average at 13.8V, but some of the parts voltage limit could be under that.


 for sure, man...

i was going to build a voltage regulator circuit.... , but for about 15 bucks you get one all ready made and neatly packaged > 12v power supply and battery index

the extreamer's power requirements are 12vdc @ 2 amps... this unit does 2.5amps, so i'm ''cooking with gas'' 

since our roads are of third world quality  .....i'll be re-using the visco-elastic dampers, from an old m-bus era alpine cd changer i recently gutted for parts, to mount the unit.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok so I'm just gonna wait to see how this goes. I was trying to read on it and this is way over my head. TO TECHNICAL FOR ME! Without explination anyway. So this thing just is like an ipod on steriods or a carputer in a smaller version? Holds and does everything? Or am I way off on this? What, and I'm speaking completely not knowing what I'm talking about or anything I'm just trying to understand the magnification of it, what makes this better than a high gb ipod that does video etc? What is all the stuff you have added onto yours? What does it do? Does it raise the cost of it significantly? All that stuff is what I'm wondering. I love the on the go products, or all in one products like ipods, but there seems to be limited functionality to the ipod and what or where you can use it with and how it sounds etc. I'm rambling now. I'll just wait to see what happens with yours!! Good luck!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

it's sorta like an i-pod on roids and a wee bit of pc mixed together. you can store your c-d's in wav format[full size] w/o worrying about running out of space and it has optical out! the only add-on required is a 2.5'' h-drive[500gb]. and you can even run secondary h-drives from the usb port if you run out of space.


----------



## DaPhenom07 (Dec 12, 2009)

i have a civic coupe too. altho mine is a bit older (1999). i like seeing other peoples builds with their civics cuz it gives me ideas on what i can do with it. its nothing special (yet) but here it is


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

plz keep us posted on your mods daphenom

here is how i'll probably incorporate my extreamer media player . i'm going to use the coax input , since the optical will be occupied by the h-u's signal.

x-mas vacation is comming...i need to find a warm place to work on my ride and get the sound going. being on team ''no sound'' sux azz


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Gotta love MS Paint!! I hope you can find a place to get finished buddy!! I'm pullin for ya!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

is your garage free??:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nope it's pouring down rain and my wife's car is in there. My poor baby is on the side of the house!!! No respect no respect at all!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

oh no....you got booted from your own man-cave....that's gotta suck.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

alright..this week i pulled the trigger on an alpine dva-9965 single din dvd h-u.[thanx newtitan]
after giving my set-up some thought, i decided to simplify a little, mainly because i don't want to deal with the dvd changer..it just takes up too much area and since i got the Xtreamer media player, i won't be toting cd's/dvd's anymore. the odd time i will be playing a disk...i'll use the 9965's transport. also i can add the current ai-net devices to this unit. the cda-7990 is an awesome h-u,but it is older technology. too many satellite devices and remotes to deal with[to accomplish my goal], was going to drive me nuts. 
i still have to make the Xtreamer car audio friendly. i dont' mind experimenting with it...it's very cheap to replace if i mess it up[the base unit]

i highly doubt the sound quality will be noticeably affected by the h-u swap, since i will still be using the digital input. [expert comments are welcome]


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

the latest iteration of where i'm heading with all this...


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Well who the hell am I to say anything about switching equipment!!! LOL Actually we have similar taste, as you know. If you will recall, about 20 "I want that" head units ago, I was looking at the 9965. I just didn't have the chedder to get it. I hope it works for you. Oh yeah GET PICS UP!!!! First day of vacation and you have nothing! What the heck are you doing over there!!!!!?????!!!!! :laugh:oke:

BTW I'm still irritated you're gonna get that before I get my audison gear! This is really starting to piss me off!! I WANT MY ****!!!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

stinky06 said:


> oh no....you got booted from your own man-cave....that's gotta suck.


Oh yeah and that! No I didn't get booted from my man cave, but I did however give it up since my wife's car is the main driver in the house. So we need to make sure the girls can get in and out ok. However, the deal was that I would get an overhang for the side of the house to cover my car, and that has yet to happen!!! Anyway, spring is comming, just around the corner right LOL, and I'll build it then! Hopefully my car will forgive me by then!


----------



## ///Mpower (Oct 27, 2009)

I got to say your install is very clean. Nice job


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

thank you sir

it's taking for-ever....but the best is yet to come...


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Oh yeah GET PICS UP!!!! First day of vacation and you have nothing! What the heck are you doing over there!!!!!?????!!!!! :laugh:oke:


 hey i'll send you a plane ticket so you can come show me how well your warm climate azz fares in -21 deg weather

the split loom on my dc/dc converter was like a piece of re-bar, the day i pulled it out for pictures:laugh:


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok you win!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

oh no...more changes for 2010


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

WOOHOOO!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

transaction confirmed!!!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

WOOHOO!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

well my 9965 is officially north of the border.

the HAT drivers will arrive at my hotel in illinois, first week of jan '10 .
i drew up the rings, on cad, to mount the L8's where my xls8's were and super-imposed the drawings.

the xls drivers are 8.860'' o.d., but have have a truncated frame[only 8'' wide]. which made them fit w/o needing to deform or modify the map pockets on the inner door trim. 

the hybrid audio L8's are physically smaller in diameter [8 1/2'' o.d. vs. 8 7/8''] , but do not have the truncated frame of the xls.... this worried me, untill i actually drew it up.
all that i need to do is to slide the driver center line over by 5mm [away from the map pocket]. this will clear the map pocket and it'll still be inside of the xls' 225mm o.d. door baffle. 


i am also going to shave 1/8'' off the thickness of the existing door baffle. this way i gain 1/8'' clearance in front and back. the inner dia will be reduced/re-positioned using premixed f-g resin .

other good news..i sold off my peerless xls8's, hertz tweeters, and a pair of impedance matching transformers in record time.
i also bought a sarotech media player off the classifieds..i will experiment with it an decide which one[ sarotech and xtreamer] works best for me


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

latest usps update on the dva-9965 ...

Detailed Results:

Out of Foreign Customs, December 23, 2009, 7:08 am, CANADA
Into Foreign Customs, December 23, 2009, 6:42 am, CANADA
Arrived Abroad, December 23, 2009, 6:42 am, CANADA
International Dispatch, December 20, 2009, 12:23 pm, ISC SAN FRANCISCO (USPS)
Arrival
Acceptance, December 19, 2009, 7:58 pm, SACRAMENTO, CA 95835
Processed through Sort Facility, December 19, 2009, 6:32 pm, WEST SACRAMENTO, CA 95799
Electronic Shipping Info Received, December 19, 2009


looks like i'm heading to the post-orifice tomorrow


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

nice...I got my L4's in hand and I'm hoping to order my L1 SE's after the weekend. Keep us updated on the progress!!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Man it really is christmas isn't it!!! I still have packages trickling in myself, however I'm building in less than 2 days my friend!!! I'm excited for you buddy!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

the mail man came by today and left me a box of baby azz-wipes


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i opened up the box and my latest acquisition was in it

:guitarist::guitarist::rockon::drummer:

thank you santa-newtitan


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

VERRRRRRRRY NICE!!! Does that mean it was very clean too???


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

extremely clean!the face is 97%[shoddy pic...i know]
i fired it up on the test bench[kitchen table] and ran a dvd through the flip up screen... i also.ran the xtreamer[media player] and had great results....even with medium quality avi's .
the popup screen has a cord that is hard-wired into the chassis and i noticed the cable made small sparks as i moved it around...so i had to take the unit apart and perform surgery on the cable. i re-enforced the oem grommet with shrink-tubing to make sure it takes a little longer to break the cable again.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Well it could've been worse! Nice work!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Well it could've been worse! Nice work!!


sparking cables kinda make me nervous when i see em...

http://www.moviesoundscentral.com/sounds/coffee.wav


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I hear ya!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

>>This message was sent to you at the request of Hybrid Audio Technologies to notify you that the electronic shipment information below has been transmitted to UPS. <<


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

WOOTWOOT!!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice work! There are several parts of this build that I am taking notes on. I sent you a pm with the questions that I didn't want to post here :blush:

I can't wait to see the new updates... I know it is cold up there!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

yes cold and we've been getting daily snowfalls[global warming my azz!]
the sudden change of plans[ie>switching h-u, and tearing out my existing drivers to get them sold] kinda sabotaged my plans to find a warm place to work in and fire up the tunes...


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

ok, i am back again on the road for another year of travelling through airports...ugh...

but today i actually looked forward to arriving at my hotel, because santa buwalda left me some x-mas goodies here.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i also had a second package with yet another new toy


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i saw this in the classifieds for $100 delivered and i had left-overs in my pay-pal,so i said, what the hell... i'll be able to fart around with it and decide which one will serve as a in-car 500gb juke-box. so far the sarotech is leading the way practicallt speaking , due to it's size[1/3 the size vs. the Xtreamer] and it's accessories [car kit]. the Xtreamer technically superior spec-wise, but for high bit rate lossless and the occasional movie. the sarotech should fill the bill.
the xtreamer , i think, will end up handling home entertainment duties.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

VERY JEALOUS!!!


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Very nice. You should be happy with the DVA-9965. All of the built in stuff is sent over the optical connector. Unfortunately the add-ons like the iPod and the aux input are analog only. Post what you think of the Sarotech. i have thought about getting one to run into the coax in on my Bit One.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Congrats on the new HAT gear - I would like to hear what you think of the L1 Pro SE tweets verses the Milles you were using (as well as the L8's versus the XLS).

Interested as well in the Sarotech - I was thinking of this one time instead of the iPod - coax to the Bit One would be cool.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Stinky? What's up with the new name?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i felt the need for change.... plus..stinky was kinda repulsive.:surprised:

you haven't figured the new one out yet?


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

amitaF said:


> i felt the need for change.... plus..stinky was kinda repulsive.:surprised:
> 
> you haven't figured the new one out yet?


I'll take a stab...Fatima? Wife?Girlfriend?Mom?Dog?Cat?

Congrats on your new goods!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

yup wifey. she ain't no dog, but she's got a cat....


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

amitaF said:


> yup wifey. she ain't no dog, but she's got a cat....


^^Nice


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i made it back home with my new gear from h.a.t. the new L1 se tweeters fit nicely into my existing pods. but since they were originally built to accept friction fit mounted tweeters. there is no way to use the hybrid's knurled nut, to secure the tweeters.
i decided to bond the knurled nuts onto the existing pvc cup and then screw the tweeters in. but before someone tells me that i'm crazy to sacrifice the value of those tweeters by glassing in the nuts. i contacted Hybrid and purchased a set of ''b-stock'' sacrificial nuts.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

amitaF said:


> ''b-stock'' sacrificial nuts.


There's so far I could go with that.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

a few shots of the pillar with and w/out the tweeter.

the ugly crud on the surface is contact cement residue.
the last pic on the right, shows where the knurled nut meets the cup. the gap will be filled with epoxy and a thin coat of bondo gold.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

chad said:


> There's so far I could go with that.


:laugh: i'm sure you could...hands off my knurled nuts,man!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

after giving some thought on how to modify the doors to accept the slightly smaller woofers, i think i will get a pair of 1/4'' thick stainless steel rings cut by one of our supplier's waterjet. then i'll roll some 4'' wide stainless band, that we have in our scrap bins, to form the o.d. of the baffle. why 4'' deep?? i will trim the backside and shape the excess to form a rain shield for the woofer. the whole assembly will fit through the hole in the door, and welded in place. while i am at it, i will attach metal struts from the baffle to the re-enforcement bars that run inside the door. that way ...the overall rigidity of the woofer's baffle will be increased greatly. combine this with a generous dose of electrician's duct seal putty and my doors should easily handle the thump of the L8's.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


>


i am a metal worker by trade.....why fok around with mdf, and f-glass


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh man I wish I could work with metal. I would do some different stuff with my car! Good luck!!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Hmmmm is that our old 4" stainless band?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

nope...''your'' stuff is roughly 2'' band for a 9'' dia.[5ton lifting capacity] column. we manufacture an 18'' dia.[20 ton lifting capacity] unit that uses the 4''[nominal] band. our recycling bins are full of stainless goodies.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

We have lighter opera singers here.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

can't say as much about certain urbana bar-maids..lol



most cirque du soleil shows in vegas have em...my first outing for this company was working on the Ka. venue. 5 lifts with 44ft of travel, 1 moves @60'/min. 

also featured on csi las vegas. the episode where they find a squashed body underneath the stage.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

You talked to the wrong people about where to go  ....... anywhere owned by Nieto is golden, and there are bunches of them.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

amitaF said:


> after giving some thought on how to modify the doors to accept the slightly smaller woofers, i think i will get a pair of 1/4'' thick stainless steel rings cut by one of our supplier's waterjet.



well, today i had to find a local shop to cut out some shims, for the project i am installing here in virginia, and the operator of the cnc plasma cutter offered to make me the pair of metal rings i need to mount my L8's ...for free....


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i also received my tweeter lock-nuts from H.A.T., today. i was expecting the ''b-stock'' lock-nuts to have some kind of flagrant defect, but no.. they are almost perfect.too nice to bury in resin,but it beats re-doing my pods from scratch.

big thanx to H.A.T!


----------



## mellowbob (Jul 2, 2009)

When you place your left tweeter that far into the corner, does the instrument panel bulge block the line of sight when sitting in the right seat?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

mellowbob said:


> When you place your left tweeter that far into the corner, does the instrument panel bulge block the line of sight when sitting in the right seat?


 from the look of this pic ,taken from the passenger seat,no....

cant say for sure....i am far from home, right now


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Digging the far forward mounting of the tweeters...any idea what the PLD is between left and right tweet?

That's pretty much the best angle that I could come up with in my car too...kind of along the slope of the windshield and tangled oward the center of the car.




amitaF said:


> from the look of this pic ,taken from the passenger seat,no....
> 
> cant say for sure....i am far from home, right now


----------



## tripleb45 (Nov 22, 2009)

where are the pics? I can't see anything


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

shoot,i havent had em in the car long enough to measure...well more like ,i haven't been home most of 2009.
the pillars are already torn out ,again.. for the tweeter swap.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

tripleb45 said:


> where are the pics? I can't see anything


which pics?. some of the older pics have been deleted since i am so close to attaining the download limits. the direction of the build has changed since then.


----------



## tripleb45 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh got you


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

fat stinky... you're name has changed, but even more impressive is the evolution of your system. i remember when i first started following and was super confused how you were going to fix that false floor. Now you have all the parts for a phenomenal system. Excited to see the results. I need to get back into mine.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

hey inj..long time no speak!!!

looking fwd to see you back at it.


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks man, I took somewhat of a sabbatical from audio with my other vehicle. It's a 92 Chevy fullsize blazer getting some mechanical modifications. Of course there will be a rather extensive audio system inside... but I wouldn't call it an SQ system by any means. It will be fun to build though. Perhaps when things get warmer... March maybe, I'll have some weekends to work on it. I have a friend in Harrisonburg, btw. cool chick.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

the ups man is on his way to my next destination hotel. stay tuned for pics tomorrow.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh I love presents!!!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

amitaF said:


> the ups man is on his way to my next destination hotel. stay tuned for pics tomorrow.


You goof-balls got that PLC programmed I take it?


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

The PLC?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

chad's buddies are all wound up, cause i ran into technical difficulties @ beer-thirty on a friday[and i don't drink], last time i was here. long story short..i'm back to finish the job.
just keep in mind, i am not the project manager, just the guy who fixes his f-ups....


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

plc=programmable logic cuntroller


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

amitaF said:


> chad's buddies are all wound up, cause i ran into technical difficulties @ beer-thirty on a friday[and i don't drink], last time i was here. long story short..i'm back to finish the job.
> just keep in mind, i am not the project manager, just the guy who fixes his f-ups....


That's called trench work, the respected folk........ Those people are not my buddies, they don't like us sound guys  If you have not noticed.. they are not like you and I... not really hard "workers."

I just thought you would be here longer, missed meeting up.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i just landed in urbana...was in chicago , earlier


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

snow friday, just like last time


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

alright i got my ups package and opened it up to wiff up that new ''made in japan'' smell from alpine.

tomorrow night, when i get back to canadia, i will hook it up to my dva-9965 and compare the picture quality with it's older brother tme-m770 which will probably wind up in my closet for either my wife's or son's car...unless.. somebody makes me a sweet offer for it.
other good new> i may end up getting my own garage-man-cave very soon if everything pans out, i have a feeling basshead will be swinging by before the spring melt.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

did i mention this thing is gorgeous?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

chad said:


> snow friday, just like last time


i'll feel right at home,then... 

DIY Mobile Audio

in case you are wondering, those tires have almost as many spikes in them as the average goth kid's face:laugh:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

that is just a regular snow-fall in the picture...
last time i was here, my co-worker said....i think the snow storm missed us... only3-4 inches??


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Is that just a monitor? Or is that a dvd unit? That is nice!! WOW!!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok just looked it up. DAMN that's sexy! I wish Pioneer made something like that. I have two units already but I'd sure find a way to get it in there. I'd love that way more than the visor screens!! Woooo that's hot!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

chad said:


> snow friday, just like last time


i got away from the snow, j.i.t.... anyhow, my visit to U of Il was a complete waste of time....the plc's high speed counter inputs are shot.  kinda like i said , the last time i was there....but it seems the pencil pushers know better..:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

back to building... i super glued the threaded rings , that i got from hybrid audio , onto my existing pillar pods. then i used epoxy putty[mighty putty i scored for dirt cheap...thanx billy maze] to give it strength and at the same time blend the ring to the existing pod.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

tweeters test fit...looks promissing

and yes, my stove top is dirty...sue me


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

So you'll sand those down and then recover them? That's a good idea, utilizing what you've already done. How much of that epoxy have you used for this and how is it sticking to the original pod? Did you sand it down or anything like that for it to stick better, holes, or anything like that? Interested!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

amitaF said:


> i got away from the snow, j.i.t.... anyhow, my visit to U of Il was a complete waste of time....the plc's high speed counter inputs are shot.  kinda like i said , the last time i was there....but it seems the pencil pushers know better..:laugh::laugh::laugh:


This is sucking, you need to come in spring when the co-eds are in shorts, not bundled to the hilt!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

chad said:


> This is sucking, you need to come in spring when the co-eds are in shorts, not bundled to the hilt!


sounds like a plan...tom korder will need a while to free-up the budget for a new plc, it'll surely be spring by then


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> So you'll sand those down and then recover them? That's a good idea, utilizing what you've already done. How much of that epoxy have you used for this and how is it sticking to the original pod? Did you sand it down or anything like that for it to stick better, holes, or anything like that? Interested!


yessir... i used about 1/3 of a tube. and all i did was rough up the surface with 100 grit
epoxy sticks well to pvc and bare[scuffed] aluminum


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

amitaF said:


> sounds like a plan...tom korder will need a while to free-up the budget for a new plc, it'll surely be spring by then


May Be FY11, when means July 

Plan to spend the weekend


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

one done, ready for upholstering


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Man those tweet are nice looking!

Do you plan on competing this summer? IASCA will have some comp in montreal


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i might...work schedule and build progress , permitting.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

call me mr. mighty putty...lol

i just finished applying putty to blend and bond the tweeter nut/ring to my 2nd pillar pod.

i also decided to super glue the trim rings and blend them into a single piece.
this will finish the heavily modded dash piece i made last summer. the way i'm looking at this, i might just go ahead and mold the trim rings into the dash trim. the color i used to paint my dash parts, almost perfectly match the alpine metallic gray on the TMI's contour.

fyi> this epoxy putty hardens to a stone-like state and is hard to sand down and blend with softer base materials.[eg>plastics]


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

On word for you! DREMEL! Let the machine do the work!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

shall i use my cordless or my regular dremmel...lol [showing off]

actually i use my 4'' makita grinder with a sandpaper disk to rough-sculpt the epoxy and dremel the small ,hard to get areas.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't know, you can borrow one of my two dremels, or my rotozip, or one of my couple of grinders with sand disks if you want.  But I charge rental by the hour!! :laugh:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

lolol


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

driver side pod is done,ready for upholstery. my head unit trim also turned out good. like i mentioned previously, the trim will be integrated into the dash piece.
molded as one pics for the dash will be up soon.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Those look good buddy!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

ok....for my next folly, i decided to relocate my the bitone's drc from the console to where the oem heater controls are, right below my h-u. what am i going to do with the heater contol module ,civic owners will ask....

i will cut out a portion from a sacrificial dash piece and fab an enclosure that will fit, right below it's original location.....STAY TUNED!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I swear to you I was thinking the same thing last night, just wasn't sure how to make it happen. WOW!!! I'm so interested to see how yours turns out!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

sheesh, i need to copyright this thread.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Don't do that!!  Then where will I steal my ideas from!! :laugh:


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

scooter99 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Don't do that!!  Then where will I steal my ideas from!! :laugh:


Bikinpunk?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

^^^^:laugh:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

my bitone drc has found a new home...now i have all my audio controls in the same location.
i am waiting on scooter's old dash piece that il in the mail to fab an enclosure for my climate controls.
they will be relocated 2-3'' straight down and occupy the top portion of the center cubby hole , located right by the lighter plug. there is a 1'' wide flat surface, in the upper portion of the cubby, that angles perfectly to use as a mounting surface for the climate controls.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Man that's sexy! Great idea! My only change I'd make, which I will probably do, is not filling the two holes for the controls with putty, but on one side put in a usb cable adaptor, and on the other put in an adaptor of some sort, for the laptop plug in, in case the battery is dead or something like that. 

I'm very anxious to see your idea on moving the controls.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Man that's sexy! Great idea! My only change I'd make, which I will probably do, is not filling the two holes for the controls with putty, but on one side put in a usb cable adaptor, and on the other put in an adaptor of some sort, for the laptop plug in, in case the battery is dead or something like that.
> 
> I'm very anxious to see your idea on moving the controls.


too lazy to go out and snap a pic of where and how ,i'm planning to do it
i may have to move the lighter outlet....i may take you up on the idea for using one of the filled ''holes'' for that. it's only a stepped drill bit away


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah I think that would be sweet for us bit one users. On the other hand I think that what would tie it in super nice would be an extra set of those control knobs for covers. Put a little white led in there or something. Not sure on that. But it was a thought. The other thing is finishing. I'm thinking that when I do this I may finish it with carbon fiber vinyl. I want to do the trims with that anyway, so why not do it then. Hmmmm!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

the holes are filled and sanded down flush and wont be showing at all,when all is said and done. the drc will light up that area by it self with the much hated blue led glow.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

That's a good point, however, everything in my car is blue lighted so I hapen to like it and it'll fit in quite nicely! 

Ok I'm going to eat and then have some quiet time! I'm exhausted!! Nice work buddy, must be nice to be home! Talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

bonne appetit


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i like my blue dash and my blue lit trunk


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok confused! I thought you hated the blue lights on the DRC?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

naaaa, i was poking fun at the [blue led]''haters''


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Gotcha! I think they look hot!!!! Anway, its out! On it's way!! I did end up cutting it so hopefully you only needed that bottom piece. Just wouldn't fit in the flat rate box whole. But if you're taking it apart anyway shouldn't be an issue right!


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

The install is coming along nicely guy. I'm liking a lot of what I see. Its tough to keep the projects going when you are on the road 24/7 aye? I used to do that for a living too - and may end up doing it again. Its a good reason to have a nice system anyhow!

I too am struggling a bit with just where to mount my DRC for the B1 and I built a little box that mounts on the ebrake and holds it and the sarotech remote and remote pickup. I'd give it a 10 for handiness, but I can't rate it very high for looks... it just isn't quite right... so I'm looking at other options.

What are you using for your molding compound? Just epoxy putty? Ever tried any bondo alone? I used just some gold bond bondo for my sub box filler and was amazed at how strong light flexible and easy to work with it was... aside from setting up fast. 

The door mounts look great too - as do the little tweeter pods! Man I bet I built 40 pairs of tweeter pods in my day and some looked great, but still not like a stock look and those pull it off well. I just don't have the patience or knowledge... or maybe its motivation, to try and do that to my doors, but I'd like to spruce up the mounts for my woofers there a bit. How do they sound? Are you getting a cohesive image with them set like that? 

Recently I built some new pods that I tried up on the dash and down in the kicks and surprisingly to me, I ended up liking the kicks better. Always assumed I'd get the best sound on-axis and up top... and for my system, just the opposite seems to have widened my stage, improved my tonality and generally fixed a few things I was unhappy with. Still, my stage isn't as high as I'd like. Hope you were able to pull of something that gets it all just right.

Less

PS - Blue is just the way to go in a Civic... only thing that bugs me is that Honda decided that they needed one light of every color on the dash instead of keeping to just blue and white - or blue and green. How hard would it have been to really make that look good and consistant?


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Either of you two civic guys using a blue tooth system with your bit one? I've been looking for a low end but decent blue tooth system to run. 

I'm halfway looking at going with a PC based system and building a docking station for my laptop under my seat and using it for blue tooth, navigation and movies. My new monitor doubles as a touchscreen computer monitor but it seems like a lot of hassle for some things I won't use much. I guess if my new job will require a lot of travel though, it might be a different story.

Less


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

less said:


> Either of you two civic guys using a blue tooth system with your bit one? I've been looking for a low end but decent blue tooth system to run.
> 
> I'm halfway looking at going with a PC based system and building a docking station for my laptop under my seat and using it for blue tooth, navigation and movies. My new monitor doubles as a touchscreen computer monitor but it seems like a lot of hassle for some things I won't use much. I guess if my new job will require a lot of travel though, it might be a different story.
> 
> Less


hey Less, to be honest,i was less than impressed by my previous bluetooth set-up using my alpine w205/crap-bird combo. right now i am using a garmin nuvi765t and the Bluetooth on it is pretty darn impressive for what it is.
having the balckbird's directions and my phone conversations come through my speakers come through my speakers, was not my cup of tea.
i also use a b-t plantronics ear-piece when i am driving[only] locally w/o the gps.

i was going to incorporate a garmin gvn-53[gps stand alone black box] into my system,but they seemed to have suddenly doubled in price so, for right now the nuvi will do the job. 

getting back to the b-t/bitone question> when i inquired about audison b-t integration, my dealer told me that they used parrot products and they worked fine with the bitone. i really didn't look into it further, honestly, mainly for the reasons i stated above.
martin


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

less said:


> The install is coming along nicely guy. I'm liking a lot of what I see. Its tough to keep the projects going when you are on the road 24/7 aye? I used to do that for a living too - and may end up doing it again. Its a good reason to have a nice system anyhow!
> 
> I too am struggling a bit with just where to mount my DRC for the B1 and I built a little box that mounts on the ebrake and holds it and the sarotech remote and remote pickup. I'd give it a 10 for handiness, but I can't rate it very high for looks... it just isn't quite right... so I'm looking at other options.
> 
> ...


thanx for the positive input,less.
yes i am using epoxy putty for taking care of the rough molding and strength duties. i have a can of bondo gold for giving things there final shape. i love it.

the reason i moved the drc to where the climate controls were, was to have all my audio controls re-grouped in the same area.

scooter99 came through for me by mailing me the portion of the dash trim that surrounds the climate controls, that he cut off from an aftermarket trim he had laying around. now i need to fab an enclosure to house the controls and secure the assembly in it's final spot. i
i'll be flying back from cabo on the 24th, hopefully i will have time to fabricate the housing and post a few pics.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I'd stay in Cabo


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i should miss that return flight.... a half day in cabo ,surely isn't going to cut it.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

No it's not! "Toes in the water, ass in the sand"!!! MMMMMmm that would sound nice right now!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

it will be a dash for the airport, as soon as the cruise ship docks...sigh


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i picked up the dash piece that scooter most generously sent me and put it to good use for my climate control relocation project.
i will also need to relocate the lighter outlet, but i have a ton of options on where to put it,now.
maybe i'll even add more outlets


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

also , one pillar finally done!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i am trying out a new product[for me anyways] 3M high temp super trim adhesive #08090, on my pillars. so far so good. this stuff sticks way better than 3M super 90. we will see, how well it fares with summertime heat....now back to work on my 2nd pillar , i go


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

So, even in Quebec Irwin Quick Grips are still "Irwin Quick Grips." 

Nice job on the pillars. I really like the look of those SE's, but I can't bring myself to spen $500 for a set of tweets.

Jay


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i said the same thing , when i first saw them.... i had a certain something that a certain someone needed...so along came the h.a.t. shtuff


thanx for the compliment


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> So, even in Quebec Irwin Quick Grips are still "Irwin Quick Grips."
> 
> Jay


 i bought those in the u-s....but yes they are still called ''ze kweek greep'', here too


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow. Amazed you go them across the border...


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

sheet....., i buy all my stuff , cross border. ups delivers to hotels and i get a 750$ duty exemption on my way back. and tools...well they just look like the rest of the stuff that is in my tool-bag


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

quick review of the dremel multi-max. >>get it!...lol.... it fkn rocks!

edit> u-s bought, too....


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

jsun_g said:


> Digging the far forward mounting of the tweeters...any idea what the PLD is between left and right tweet?
> 
> That's pretty much the best angle that I could come up with in my car too...kind of along the slope of the windshield and tangled oward the center of the car.


'twas a long time coming...but here we go>

left tweet 42'' right tweet 53''
left mid 35'' right mid 46''
left woofer 43'' right woofer 53''


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Damn dude lets see the freaking dash mod already! WHAT THE HELL YOU BEEN DOING!!! :whip:oke:


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok just saw the pictures above, my bad, that is gonna look freakin awesome! I see my next mod comming!!!!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

By the way, you pillars are the ****! Nice Nice work! That's grill cloth? Or what is that? 

The dash mod looks amaizing. I can see it finished for sure, at least in my mind. What did you put on the side? It looks like ply or something like that. I'm surprised you didn't just fill it with that crazy epoxy you have. Or is that what you're doing and you're just using the ply as a backer until it dries? Lastly how are you going to attach it? I think you told me but alots happened since then. I don't remember. 

Keep up the great work botha!!! it's inspiring!!

:snacks::beerchug::bowdown:


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

amitaF said:


> 'twas a long time coming...but here we go>
> 
> left tweet 42'' right tweet 53''
> left mid 35'' right mid 46''
> left woofer 43'' right woofer 53''


Are these to the driver specs or the center of the car? I'm guessing driver since they're so far on one side yes?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Are these to the driver specs or the center of the car? I'm guessing driver since they're so far on one side yes?


the tweets point towards the center, the mids favor the driver's seat a hair..


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> By the way, you pillars are the ****! Nice Nice work! That's grill cloth? Or what is that?
> 
> The dash mod looks amaizing. I can see it finished for sure, at least in my mind. What did you put on the side? It looks like ply or something like that. I'm surprised you didn't just fill it with that crazy epoxy you have. Or is that what you're doing and you're just using the ply as a backer until it dries? Lastly how are you going to attach it? I think you told me but alots happened since then. I don't remember.
> 
> ...


it is in fact , grill cloth.

the sides of the a/c pod are hardboard. i will epoxy them from the inside and give em a shape with kitty hair+ bondo gold.

sanding the bondo with my new dremel tool is lightning quick.
removing the paint, all the way to the plastic [on the trim piece you gave me] took 10 mins, mostly because of the contours.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice! What about glassing it to the contours of the dash? Like blending it in with that drop off, instead of squaring it off like that? Do you get what I'm talking about?


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

something like this. GOD I LOVE MS PAINT!!!!!!!!



You're gonna have to paint it or cover it anyway.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> something like this. GOD I LOVE MS PAINT!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You're gonna have to paint it or cover it anyway.


i'm going to give it some shape, but not that far. this piece needs to be removable for access to the bolts that hold the radio bracket.

i will put the lighter outlet on the passenger side, and probably another on my side....and a usb, of course


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Sweet! Well I can't wait to see it done! NOW GET TO IT!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

amitaF said:


> quick review of the dremel multi-max. >>get it!...lol.... it fkn rocks!


i just got around to using the blade attacments. ever get into a situation where you needed to make a square cut in a dash trim ? forget the jigsaw or the air saw. you can cut with darn good precision,so close that 2 minutes of sanding to dress up the cut ,is all that is required. 

fyi>the bosch brand sanding pads last longer and cost less than the dremel pads


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

alright, today i worked on the h-u dash pod and the climate control housing. they are still very much in the rough, but their overall shape is pretty much complete.
i'll call these diamonds in the rough. i gave them a quick spray of black to help me with the bondo and block sanding.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

climate control housing pics. the 2 holes are for relocation of the 12volt outlet.
i decided to add a 2nd one for convenience purposes. i will wire these to a low-profile male plug , that will be plugged in the oem outlet, that resides behind this housing. i will also include a hidden, permanent, usb connection to the bitone, while i'm at it.


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

I am diggin' it. That dash is turning out nice.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

thanx man...i'm trying to give my dash a unique look and make it 100% functional w/o it looking like a tacky f-glass abortion.


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

amitaF said:


> thanx man...i'm trying to give my dash a unique look and make it 100% functional w/o it looking like a tacky f-glass abortion.


Amen! I think you are well on your way. I also prefer OEM appearing panels that unsuspecting people look at and do not realize they didn't come from the factory. Great job.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

have you considered removing the drc's faceplate and repainting it so it matches the dash better?

The problem I see, is that your headunits are black, your dash is going to be black (I'm assuming) and the DRC is going to be silver. If you can take the DRC faceplate somewhere and have it and the dash piece powdercoated to match that would be slick.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

the dash will be the same metallic graphite grey that i previously had on it. the black paint will be mostly sanded off as i block sand the bondo layer[not yet applied] 
the bondo is gold colored, therefore, contrasts with the black base-coat and helps me see when i am about to hit plastic.
but yeah......the drc will look slick as ****, in [maybe..translucent?]black...thanx for the idea, Erin!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

after giving the drc a 2nd look. what immediatly sticks out is the silver knob. if i can get it to match the dva's knob and apply a coat or two of translucent black on the drc's body....it should closely match the alpine gear.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

WOW nice work! You're doing well my friend. I think the black translucent would look sick on the DRC. I think just black might not look as good. Just my opinion though. Well done can't wait to see the finish work!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

amitaF said:


> the dash will be the same metallic graphite grey that i previously had on it.


Where did you find this? I need to purchase some so I can mold my headunit into the dash and paint it the OEM color.
I've looked on 8th, but haven't found any mentioned of a SEM paint code. 

FWIW, I'm ordering a new clockspring this week. All my steering wheel audio control problems, BE GONE!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

the color i am using is dupli-color T299 DARK SHADOW GREY. it is not a match to the oem color, but very close. it has a little bit of more sparkle/sheen[depending on the lighting] to it,but the over-all color is very close. the result IMO nicer than the oem color + i dont have a 2-tone dash anymore.[the oem parts don't match from the factory].

all i did was wet-sand the oem finish and used an adhesion promoter before applying the paint. i even color sanded in between,coats , 'cause i am very picky with paint jobs.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

well my idea of fully welded in baffles is not going to happen.. there is too much dynamat and or butyl putty residue on both sides of the inner door skin and it burns with a nasty smell and creates black soot. F-that!

plan B ... welded in the rings on stand-offs and i will fil the gap with bondo-glass and re-treaty the door for rust protection and dampen the area with a generous amount of putty.

notice the line drawing template, printed to scale and laminated to a pizza box.
i got the drawing off of hybrid's site and scaled it


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i installed the passenger side baffle ring, same as the driver's, but with a twist...
i welded in a 7/16'' steel rod, that connects the baffle directly to the door's cross-member.
now the baffle is supported on the side, furthest from the door frame....GOODBYE VIBRATIONS!!!!!!!!!! 
pics will be posted ,later...i must hurry and do the other door , before i need to go pick up my kid at school.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

the 2nd re-enforcement rod is in. the rods are set at about 45 degrees from the the horizontal...which is a good thing.... in case of side impact, the rod will bend before the woofer penetrates the cab. it is really a by-product of my aiming for the weakest point on the baffle, from the door's cross-memeber


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok then! GET PICS UP!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

the civic must play school bus in a few minutes


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I get that! I'm asking for tomorrow and friday off so I can finish mine. Had a few setbacks last night but I'm soooooo close!!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

MAN, you're my hero!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

ok....my chauffeur duties are done for the day.
here is a crappy cell phone pic of the re-enforcement


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

scooter99 said:


> I get that! I'm asking for tomorrow and friday off so I can finish mine. Had a few setbacks last night but I'm soooooo close!!


I hope you don't get fired for requesting off so much to work on your car!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I work with my parents. It's not a huge deal!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

you two should get a room or else i might have to charge you rent.:laugh::laugh::laugh:














kidding...


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

HEY HE STARTED IT!!! :laugh:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

lolz


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I was just kidding. GAWD!


*throws vase across room*


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

ROTFL


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

lawlz


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I have one baffle , fully filled in with bondo-glass and it is solid! once treated with putty and weighted, i should pretty much end up with some solid mid-bass.

back to sanding ...


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

one side done! .. just needs to be painted, drilled and tapped #8-32. 
the 2nd pic shows the HAT L8 trying out it's new home... the L8 is happy


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

dude, your doors are gonna fall off! LOL!

Nice work. 

Did you mod your stock door panels? I can't recall.
I don't see how you were able to get 8" drivers in there if you didn't. No way that could be done in the Sedan without modding the door panel.

:jealous:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

t-y
previously i had slightly bigger woofers [xls/hds8] in there b-4 on mdf baffles and they just barely fit. 
with the h.a.t. L8 i have a little bit more wiggle room. 
here are the door panel as they stand till today. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...52789729-06-civic-coupe-re-build-sspx0459.jpg

i had a revelation last night on how to mate them to the woofers. it involves a bit of creativity...but that is why i do this.
i need to keep that area sealed, because the door trim will contain the back wave from the mid-range.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice!!! - Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

thanx... you and me ,both!


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

Those baffles are awesome! 

*Note to self: learn how to weld*


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

thanx man.

i would of prefered using plastic baffle material, but my door is very irregular in that particular area... well it wasn't for a 165mm driver[stock size],but a 200+mm driver required some ingenuity.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

tom from 12v electronics served as inspiration for my baffles. i just put my twist on his idea.

http://www.12velectronics.com/images/re46door-2.gif

just hope this wasn't copyrighted


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

today i worked on the door trim to get it to seal up against the woofer. i made a jig that mimics the L8's thickness and bolted it in place to get a reference. i glued 1/4'' spacer blocks to leave a gap for a foam seal. then i tacked in place a 1/8 hdf contour ring that, in the end, give's me a surface to mount the foam seal to. i re-installed the door trim onto the door and filled the space between the hdf ring and the door trim itself.... voila! i now have a flat surface that sits exactly 1/4'' from the woofer, that will accept a 3/8 seal-adhesive weather strip foam.

i decided to flush mount the grill to the door trim to give it an oem/stealth look. the grill is super glued/screwed down and countour ground. tomorrow, i will bondo the grill in place and have the door ready to get upholstered. note>> the grill will be covered with grill cloth, cause that grill material, imho, is fugly.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

YEah buddy, In my opinion too!!! Nice work though!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i knew i was going to use grill cloth....and i wanted a kick proof speaker grill, so that filled the bill ,nicely...dirt cheap too


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

ok, i went shopping at home depot for some mounting screws for the woofers and stumbled upon the ideal rain shield material for door mounted speakers. Durables brand recycled rubber ''welcome'' mats....well mine said ''bienvenue'' due to our nazi french language police, but they are made or distributed by an atlanta based company, so u-s based h-d should carry them. i cut them half of the circumference and i will attach them with screws to the inside of the door baffle.with a generous amount of sealant to make sure the water does not seep inwards. there are ribs on the underside that help the rubber stay horizontal. the reason why i chose rubber is to be able to cover a 1/2'' further than the back of the magnet and be flexible to not matter being hit by the window, when it's down. + rubber does not resonate 
even though the manufacturer treats the cones to make them water resistant, the metal parts will eventually corrode[road salt helps alot] and having to wait for your frozen speakers to thaw,in winter, sux.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i built a demo for picture purposes...it's too damned cold at night to go play in the car.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

So, is the whole bottom part of the door going to be grille cloth?
It looks to me like that would be the only way to have it look right, but grille cloth isn't particularly durable.

I was thinking what if you too like a piece of 1/4" mdf, made a ring, and then when you are using filler anyway, make a disk the size/shape of your desired grille and run the filler up to edge and then pull it out so you have a recess for a grille. That way if there's ever and issue with the grille cloth, you don't have to redo the whole bottom of the door?

Just a thought. 

Apparently I haven't been following this thread long enough, I don't remember seeing the door build, but I like it. 

Jay


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Jay,
funny you mentioned this....i was staring at the door trim last night and thinking the exact same thing.

edit> i got to thinking , this morning ,while sipping my 2nd cup of joe...why not make a 1/4'' ring and bond it in place...less to worry imo , 'cause there is always a little surprise when de-molding.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

ok scooter...i sensed some dis-appointment in your last response,so here is how it is being addressed.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

keep in mind, this was just the 1st bonding layer...it looks like chit, but wait 'till i give it another coat and a little orbital sander luv....


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

here is our candidate,in the rough, ready for a finish coat of bondo gold.

comments? don't be shy to point **** out


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

MUCH Better, but I'm a little stumped at how you're doing the rings on top. The can of whatever hold them in is, is hiding that. So the grill will be removeable right? Stellar work my friend. Can't wait to see it done!!!

BTW, I spoke to your guy about those pillars, and he's gonna shoot me some pics of them. Thansk!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

thanx!

the grill is integral with the door trim[like oem]i just added a 1/4'' ring on top,bonded to the door trim and grill. [the can of bondo was just there to apply pressure to keep the ring seated while curing]
now the vinyl can cut and shaped around the frame and i will add a cloth grill cover to hide the metal grill. i have it all figured out in my head.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

here is a pic with the L8 fully installed ... i tried putting on the door trim,but i am hitting putty somewhere and it got suddenly dark.. so tomorrow is another day.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i made another addition to my set-up...yet another amp....

Hi-Fi Audio Stereo Amplifier Car Motorcycle Boat Radio on eBay.ca (item 320507207107 end time 23-Apr-10 12:28:23 EDT)

like i mentioned before...i do not want my gps prompts going through the audio system.
i will set-up a dedicated speaker, close to my ears...may be hidden in the head rest. i'll keep you guys posted as i think it out.
for $11 shipped...i figured that i can't go wrong.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I use my rear speakers for my comms speakers, but they are not rear deck AKA closer to me. I use a similar cheapo amplifier, works well.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i also bought myself a new toy at lowes today
Bosch PR10E 1 HP Colt Single Speed Palm Router
it was that or the rotozip. i was not impressed with the rotozip ...it should , imo be able to be used as a palm router...i guess it could, but for cheaper, i got a router that has a much more stable base and will satisfy 99% of my routing needs.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

chad said:


> I use my rear speakers for my comms speakers, but they are not rear deck AKA closer to me. I use a similar cheapo amplifier, works well.


initially i was going to use the mini marshall amp and gut it....but for about 1/3 of the price...i got this 500what amp


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

That L8 looks surprisingly small in there... or maybe its just me....


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

yes the door does kind of dwarfs it...but it is an L8. try to imagine the 165mm driver that was there originally.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

This is the problem with you staying in a hotel away from your car! You keep buying stuff!! I understand my friend I understand!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

hey we don't all have a trailer full of carpenter's tools, ya know!!!
i saved-up some per-diem money for that


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Touche my fried! Actually I'm hoping to use those in the near future. Might be building a barn this summer. Just went and looked at it and now I have to design it out. WOOHOO!! What I would love more than anything right now is to pay off my civ and my wifes car and that would save us about 700.00 a month! We have the money for my wifes car now, just gotta pull together a few jobs for mine! 

Anyway, nice choice in tools.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

nice meeting you yesterday, Martin.

Your rental car sounded awesome! LOL.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

bwahahaha...that's why i left with the 7 foot trophy. 

i actually had the chrysler radio turned off, most of the way back.... you guys spoiled my ears, yesterday.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Treetop is in Carmel IN.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

sweet....i'll see if he up to giving me a demo.

thanx


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i had a chance to listen to SQHHR's ride[luv the hertz sound] and the bikini-mobile .. i was impressed.. especially with the ib 15 set-up...man can those things play low and clean.

even though the turn-out was low for the event, i did not regret driving the 5 hrs it took to get there. got to meet some great folks.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

sydmonster said:


> That L8 looks surprisingly small in there... or maybe its just me....


here ya go, syd...a full 8 inches and then some!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

quick update...if you look closely, i thinned out the outer perimeter of the mid-bass' grill with my new toy [bosch palm router]. IMO it looks a zillion times better. i need to lightly bondo and finish the trim panel and it will be ready for vinyl. i found some grill material and practiced making smaller L4 sized grills and they came out looking sharp. i will use the same stuff for the L8 grills...but i am saving those as a surprise, once i have the doors completely done.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

L4 grill fitment is perfect all it needs now is a small inner ring to give it some body. the material is easy to work with , but is a bit limp. i'll just make a small ring out of 3/16'' round stock and spot weld it in place.
i found the grill material at a ''dollar store''... came in the form of a wire mesh trash can....30 seconds + a cut-off wheel, i had 2 sheets of silver powder coated wire mesh for 4 bucks


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

amitaF said:


> I found the grill material at a ''dollar store''... came in the form of a wire mesh trash can....30 seconds + a cut-off wheel, i had 2 sheets of silver powder coated wire mesh for 4 bucks


*Off to the dollar store*

Looks great!

Edit: We both commented on each others build at the exact same time... CREEPY:worried:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

lol^^^


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

my new super esque amp just came in from hong-kong...feast your eyes on this lil' marvel!

my gps will whail with 180 x 2:laugh:


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

amitaF said:


> no. the spare will remain 1>it's the law & 2>i do alot of long distance driving....i couldnt see myself w/o a spare crossing the adirondacks @ night
> 
> i did have to raise the floor level by roughly 2 inches to clear the spare tire. the styrofoam tool tray had to be removed from the tire well to give me as much clearence as possible ,so i had to store the hardware in a canvas pouch,that is wedged between the well and the spare tire tread[for now]


I know this is an old post but I have never heard anywhere making it law that you have a spare, thats strange...


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

thats 'cause you've never had to deal with our dumb-ass political system. for example....sport-bike registration costs twice the price of a cruiser....why? they'll let any first year rider, drive a 200hp bike and wonder why there are so many sport-bike deaths ...they blame the bikes .
5 point seat-belts are illegal, unless you wear the oem one over it...need i say more?<only an example.....i would not be caught dead wearing such a device in a street-legal civic.


----------



## petermakar (Jan 10, 2010)

doors look good...


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

petermakar said:


> doors look good...


thanx >one is almost done.... next w-end ,i'll attack the other one.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow. Those 4" grilles turned out great. Is that mesh pretty light? Whenever I've tried to make grilles like that, the mesh is a little too heavy to make a smooth circle.

So, now are you going to redo the 8" grille to match? 

I really like the door panel design too...especially the fact you kept the pocket in the door.

Jay


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

amitaF said:


> my new super esque amp just came in from hong-kong...feast your eyes on this lil' marvel!
> 
> my gps will whail with 180 x 2:laugh:


well as expected for $12/shipping from hong-kong , included...right out of the box...you guessed it...no workie

i took out the 25 wood screws that held it together and started to wiggle stuff around.
it ended up being a defective ''power on'' switch. 

then there is this annoying led which lights up the outside of the volume dial >blue,changes to red , then flashes purple and green to simulate that it is driven by music. but the source was not even connected yet.....

how does it sound? >it has the essque of the typical p-a system from a squad-car...w/o no where near the output.
figure 1...maybe 2 watts and not zuki watts at that!!!:laugh::laugh:

once i replace the power on switch and snip off the annoying multi color led..
it will do the job of amplifying gps instructions into the headrest speaker(s)[future project


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

no amp gut pics yet...sorry


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> Wow. Those 4" grilles turned out great. Is that mesh pretty light? Whenever I've tried to make grilles like that, the mesh is a little too heavy to make a smooth circle.
> 
> So, now are you going to redo the 8" grille to match?
> 
> ...


 jay, the mesh is kind of light, but it forms really well and the results were surprising. they will need to be framed[invisibly] from the inside.

the 8'' grills will be fabbed from the same stuff and will have a layer of black reticulated foam sandwiched in between both grills.

come to think of it...i just might do the L4(s) that way too.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

the more i look at these, the more i think they will fit the bill. 1''3/8 sq. x 1/2'' deep, full range speakers. they should be very easy to integrate into a head rest.

http://www.solen.ca/pdf/hivi/b1s.pdf


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow you been busy! Nice!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Wow you been busy! Nice!


howdy stranger


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

hey buddy. Sorry I know I've not really been around. I'm going through some serious ISH with my car right now. Performance and audio. I'm kind of trying to take a step back and regroup right now. Money is a big issue as well. My plans surrounded someone buying that dvd player and I've gotten no hits on it at all, and I'm getting to where my plans are starting to fall off one by one cause of that. So I'm trying to not let it get to me cause it's just "a hobby" but at the same time, I'm not one for wanting my car to look bad and at it's current state, it does! So that's my story I'm stickin to it. 

Glad you got to go home for a bit! NOW GET TO WORK!!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i'm not home anymore....had to fly out to rock island il. for a couple o days


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

DAMN IT!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

home again


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Cool. So what are you gonna do to the car in those 48 hrs?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

not much..i think...the forecast looks grim. if it can stop pouring rain, i'll finish glassing the door pod and installing the driver's side L8. 
i can't wait ...one more month and the whole garage space is mine! no-more excuses![except travelling]


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i did a little bit of bondo work today, on my hvac control trim and the dash trim. these pics were taken after the first coat of bondo gold and a quick shot of grey primer to show where i need to add bondo and where more sanding is required.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice. I like the design of the radio opening. Reminds me of my old Colorado dash. I molded the trim rings for the CDA-9833 and RUX-C701 into the dash bezel.



















I like that look better than stacked in a square hole.

Nice job!

Jay


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Man martin that's looking really really good! I can't wait till it's all done. I see another project in my near future! WOW!


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Man martin that's looking really really good! I can't wait till it's all done. I see another project in my near future! WOW!


X2, that dash really is looking good Martin.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

thanx for the kind words,guys!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Good to know I'm not the only one that's been MIA for a few weeks!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

although i was away on vacation in europe, my heart/mind was on my now stagnating build...


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

sorta good news>>> started filling in, behind the woofer baffle, on the driver's side door, with bondo glass. it's almost 30 Celsius outside....the **** sets up fast vs. when i was at it a few months ago[hair dryer in hand trying to kick start the reaction]

here it is with the first couple of layers...a few more and i'll give it the desired shape using an assortment of power tools


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Seems like alot of the bands I'd like to see do Euro tours, now you too? 

When are you doing a Midwest US tour? 

Jay


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

it was a 2nd honeymoon tour...

as a matter of fact my next 10 days will be spent in the mid-west. omaha ne, bowling green oh, oklahoma city ok....a milk run...my favorite


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

well the landlord[my buddy]moved out from upstairs and started to move his **** out of the garage. 
so, rain or shine, my days off will be spent on getting my ride buttoned up and sounding great..

i just bought another lrx2.9 amp to crank up the wattage on the mid-woofers. the existing one will be for one side[bridged] and the one i just bought for the other side.
a little overkill wattage wise...but having too much headroom is always a good thing.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i hit a snag when test fitting the L8... the cut-out diameter needs to accommodate 3/4'' of depth,but it doesn't and i hit door sheet metal on the top part of the radius. no biggie, but i had to stop and button up the door to be able to go have dinner with my dad.[family first!] my jigsaw should take care of this,in about 3 minutes flat.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Good work my friend.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

thanx scoot, although , i didn't get very far. my ass is still on euro time.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey man, I was at the local home depot yesterday getting some stuff, and i saw that dremel now makes a jig saw application. It's like that separate piece that's about 3 feet long and looks like a pen, but it's a jig saw instead. Pretty sweet!! I'm thinking I might pick it up!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

hmmm...dremel or rotozip? i check both websites and found nada.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

amitaF said:


> i just bought another lrx2.9 amp to crank up the wattage on the mid-woofers. the existing one will be for one side[bridged] and the one i just bought for the other side.
> a little overkill wattage wise...but having too much headroom is always a good thing.


well that statement is not entirely true anymore. i sold one lrx2.9 to ARKuhTEK and traded the other one with scooter for some lowering springs and greenbacks.

i looked at a ****-load of amps and the only amp that would fit,where the 2.9 was originally and provided the oomph i am looking for is a hertz hp4[bridged], which is wayyy too much money. it is not a very popular amp, i guess...i have only seen one for sale in the past 12 months.

the other option is> 2 x small footprint, 2-ch amps[bridged].
right now, i am seriously considering the pioneer premier d2200t or the clarion dpx2251 [slightly bigger and less efficient]
both amps will give me ample headroom for driving my mid-bass with power to spare.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

amitaF said:


> i hit a snag when test fitting the L8... the cut-out diameter needs to accommodate 3/4'' of depth,but it doesn't and i hit door sheet metal on the top part of the radius. no biggie, but i had to stop and button up the door to be able to go have dinner with my dad.[family first!] my jigsaw should take care of this,in about 3 minutes flat.


today it was raining off and on. but i have no excuses anymore,the garage is finally mine to play with. epper: i did not get to work on my ride till late in the day, but i was able to fix my baffle's lack of clearance behind the speaker and fit the L8 & it's rubber water sheild.
the garage is still a bit messy, but will be fully organized very soon.
the bike[''busa'' powered suzuki rf600] in the background is another project i am working on, but it is on standby for now.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

That bike will be sick! I remember seeing videos of a Busa powered Smart Car and it was crazy....I can't imagine being on something like that that weighs less and only has 2 wheels!

Jay


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

jay it's my response to the new sport/racer[high risk] registration surcharges[1100$/yr just for tags]....
the rf 600 is considered a touring bike , so it falls under their nazi[huge understatement] radar

it's now a rf 1300


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

damn....i used the wrong sized drill for one of the holes in the metal baffle. i realized it ,when i tapped into the baffle, that the tap went in way too easily. the screw held for the first 2 test fittings, but failed on the 3rd. i should have a 1/4-20 or 5/16-18. i'll plug the hole with a bolt and grind flush a re-drill and tap. 

but it's off to the comp to meet up with the local boyz/girls


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

I just wanted to say that I appreciate this thread. I bought a '10 Civic Coupe last month. Please keep this thread alive so I can see some possibilities of my bone stock car.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

it smells like bondo-glass this evening... the driver's side door panel needs to have the gap between the grill opening and the woofer, filled. like i did last time on the passenger side > i left a 1/4'' gap so i can use a layer of foam tap to seal the circumference of the woofer to the door trim panel and not have hard surfaces touch and create ratles.
the opening needs to be reduced, since this woofer is 10mm smaller in diameter than the one it replaces.
pictures commin up soon.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i fabbed a disc out of mdf to simulate the L8 frame thickness and attached 1/4'' stand-offs to create the space required for the foam seal around the woofer.
then i use small dot of hot melt to temporarily attach a thin ring that will be the surface that i will attach the foam weather strip to.
i re-installed the door trim and then filled as much as i could with kitty hair and let it set.
i cut the dots of hot melt with a razor knife and proceeded to remove the door trim. [easier said than done, in one pic you will see a blob of kitty hair that literally glue the trim to the mocked L8]
i then started to fill te rest with the trim, laying comfortably on my workbench.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

epper:received a new toy, at my hotel room, this evening. big thanx to ca90ss for giving me a good deal on a bnib arc ks300.2

i have another Ks on it's way, eta>06/16

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a159/ca90ss/DSC03248.jpg


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice!! I got toys too!! Check out my thread!


----------



## blazron22z (Jun 15, 2009)

nice


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

blazron22z said:


> nice


post count bump?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Nice!! I got toys too!! Check out my thread!


i saw that, and i am jealous [lrx2.4] but for [most probably] under the seat amps...doesn't really matter, to me if my arcs don't match the lrx5.1k.
and the arcs are kinda sexy in their own way.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

amitaF said:


> the arcs are kinda sexy in their own way.


hell yeah!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

this will put a smile on your face mr. basshead> U.P.S. tracking > SEATTLE, WA, US	06/15/2010	4:17 A.M.	OUT FOR DELIVERY<


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

amitaF said:


> i saw that, and i am jealous [lrx2.4] but for [most probably] under the seat amps...doesn't really matter, to me if my arcs don't match the lrx5.1k.
> and the arcs are kinda sexy in their own way.


Yes those arc amps do look very sexy! I thought about going with those for my truck if and when that ever happens. Long way from there though. I've got my configuration down now for these babies. All going in the trunk. Planning out my cooling system now. I think fiberglass is the way I'm going. Gonna be a lot of it, if I do in fact go that way. I'm sure it'll change as I get closer to starting!


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

amitaF said:


> here is a pic with the L8 fully installed ... i tried putting on the door trim,but i am hitting putty somewhere and it got suddenly dark.. so tomorrow is another day.


It looks like you ran into the same issue I had when building a baffle for my morels (which are called 8inchers but are actually about 8.75!)... meaning that the driver tends to point down and forward. I've built three different mounts for different drivers there now, but the most recent one seems to be working well. It was a seriously challenging job to compensate for the door frame they afix to not being flat, but I ended up building a baffle that is about 6" deep on one side and about 2.5 on another - then slopes gently from one to the other at an angle from the bottom corner (thickest) to the top rear (thinest). 

The mounts now look great, but I had to cut out the door card to fit the new addition and the plan I had to cover the cuts in the plastic didn't work out. I'd hoped to use rubber u-channeling over the edges and glue them into place, but I've never found a glue that will work on that kind of plastic. Sadly, I also had to repair a hole in the door card where I tested a tweeter mount too - and although it looked pretty good before I cut it to fit the mount, afterwards the repair is right on the edge of the mount and it sticks out badly!

Anyhow, I'll keep checking in - your project is looking good. I've done a bit of work recently and it appears that I'll be able to have the time to do some more work soon... since my job ends at the end of the month and I still don't have a replacement. Luckily, I don't have plans for anything expensive... just construction and remounts for a few things. I'm really pretty surprised that more people ahven't gone with the digital media player concept though... that thing works perfectly and sounds spectacular. Plus, its nice to have 500gb ofspace for movies as well as music.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Rodek said:


> I just wanted to say that I appreciate this thread. I bought a '10 Civic Coupe last month. Please keep this thread alive so I can see some possibilities of my bone stock car.


thanx
i'm doing what i can,bro. i have a job that keeps me away from home ,so progress is really slow.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

here you go jim> TAP Poly-Weld Adhesive: TAP Plastics 


i have been working off and on to get my drivers side door trim to match the passenger side. then i'll covering them in vinyl fabric. i may call in for some help from my buddy who is really good with fabrics and leathers.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

amitaF said:


> this will put a smile on your face mr. basshead> U.P.S. tracking > SEATTLE, WA, US	06/15/2010	4:17 A.M.	OUT FOR DELIVERY<




hey no protein stains on this one! 

she's mine


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

no worries, the 300.2 wore me out last night


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

BWAAAAHHAHAHAHAH!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i got bored waiting in the airport, so i drew up an updated system map on ms-paint.
edit>arc ks amp pic was stolen from trevordj's build log


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

How is that sarotech unit working for you? Still contemplating getting one somewhere down the road.


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

amitaF said:


> i got bored waiting in the airport, so i drew up an updated system map on ms-paint.
> edit>arc ks amp pic was stolen from trevordj's build log


I can only assume the check is in the mail


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

trevordj said:


> I can only assume the check is in the mail


yes sir, just like that crack-head promised me, last year at h-depot...''i'll mail you the money as soon as i get home''...


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

well one of the arc ks300, i just purchased,[not the one from ca90ss, btw..] was in a not so sexy shape. so i peeled off the emblem and re-finished the cover, in charcoal grey. here are the before and after pics.
i also painted the emblem's arc logo,using the same shade, so that it stands out a little bit more.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> How is that sarotech unit working for you? Still contemplating getting one somewhere down the road.


i did not play with the actual unit, but the software is awesome. but the other unit i have[extremer] is playing juke-box duty on my room's stereo and i just love it


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hmm well I'll have to think about that a bit more.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

now that i have both ks300.2 amps matching, i can move on to other things.
i mounted the emblems this way because there will be a left and right amp and i did not want to have one with the writing upside down.
the clearcoat has made them very static[y]..they are real dust magnets as you can tell from the pics. once the paint has fully cured, i'll treat them with anti-static spray.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

So pretty!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i've been sanding away at these dash pieces,trying to get them perfect for painting...after close inspection i found 2 tiny pinholes and a spot that needs to be touched up with fine grit paper on the larger part


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

here is the one-off hvac control trim panel drying


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

here is what the hvac control panel looks like. i noticed this morning that there are a few spots i need to sand down [circled in red]..
in the end,it doesn't matter, i dont mind re-doing the paint, since i find this shade of charcoal way too dark.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

amitaF said:


> i've been sanding away at these dash pieces,trying to get them perfect for painting...after close inspection i found 2 tiny pinholes and a spot that needs to be touched up with fine grit paper on the larger part


Little constructive criticism for you, not negative, but it looks like on the top of the bit one panel there's a little uneveness just left of center. Looks like it goes up. Just didn't know if you saw or noticed it or not.

Hey also, once you figure out what color looks best let me know. I'm gonna need some paint for mine soon.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

yes i did notice it, after the dust cleared...i have to stretch that slope a little further, up to halfway around the hazard button.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Little constructive criticism for you, not negative, but it looks like on the top of the bit one panel there's a little uneveness just left of center. Looks like it goes up. Just didn't know if you saw or noticed it or not.
> 
> Hey also, once you figure out what color looks best let me know. I'm gonna need some paint for mine soon.


i kept the color code from last year's attempt its medium gray with a touch of bronze in it


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

the amps turned out nice btw!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

too late ,maaaan...you hurt my feelings ....i quit!!!!!!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm sorry, soo sorry!!! :cry2:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i keeed, i keeeed


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Im likeing all these custom panels for the dash!..


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

thanx mate


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i had to update my system map a little, since a new toy is on it's way.

i will probably add in some rear-fill coaxials powered off a smalish p-g qs.180 amp,that is gathering dust, once the system is up and running. the LRX5.1K has crossover capabilities that let me run my tweets and mids off of a single pair of ms-8 outputs. i also have ideas for center channel speakers, but that will probably be a winter project, IF ever i decide to go the center channel route.


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

amitaF said:


> i had to update my system map a little, since a new toy is on it's way.


Nice! I wondered if that is what you had in mind when you sold of the bit one.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

trevordj said:


> Nice! I wondered if that is what you had in mind when you sold of the bit one.


well i figured that i do not have time to be continuously tuning and the sorts..i barely have time to build as it is. so the ms-8 made sense, if i wanted to spend more time enjoying the music


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

yesterday, i took out the existing amp rack, false floor and carpet trim and i played around with my amps to figure out how to gain trunk space.
i came up with a layout that will fit in the spare tire well, floating over the spare tire itself.
the red lines represent tubular steel frame and the blue lines are piano hinges. it's just a rough illustration, but gives you a good idea of what to expect.

the lrx will hinge towards the subs and the arcs will hinge towards the rear of the trunk, exposing the spare tire/tools


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Bravo, cant' wait to see it!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Bravo, cant' wait to see it!


 you and me , both:laugh:


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

You should start a new thread........just kidding!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I was looking for build pics of your IB baffle, and it looks like they should be in the early part of this thread. Am I missing them?

Jay


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> I was looking for build pics of your IB baffle, and it looks like they should be in the early part of this thread. Am I missing them?
> 
> Jay


I lost alot of build pics,when my hard drive crashed....but basically I framed the opening with 1" x 6" solid poplar and then fastened the baffle to it. 









It's a shame that these are now made of "unobtainium" .....awesome drivers! The car sounds like it will fall apart, when playing Iasca bass tracks


----------

